# The most hurtful thing you have ever been told about your dogs is…..



## Germanshepherdlova

I feel awful because my dogs have not received as much exercise as they should for the past 2 weeks. When DH is home he takes them walking but he works long hours and so I have not been able to do my share because of back problems.

Here is the reason for this rant-first it was my MIL that told my DH that if I couldn't care for the dogs when he wasn't home then we should not have them. Now one of my family members told me to take my lab back to the dog pound because with my back problems 2 dogs was too much for me.I am so upset. Fighting back tears upset! How dare someone say such a thing about one of my best friends? Do people have no clue what my dogs mean to me? I must admit I had a strong urge to slap somebody. I didn't though-this is what I said….

When everybody else is out living their lives who is here by my side? My boys. Who comes up to me and lays at my feet when I am lonely, who walks up to me and lays their head on my lap with a look of complete admiration? Who senses my pain and licks my hand-offering their best method of comfort? My boys of course. And they also don't care how I look, how much I weigh, if I wear jogging pants with hiking boots when I am in a relaxing mood, nor do they care if I am not in the mood to talk. They love me no matter what. They are my best friends-and I love them dearly. My boys happen to be a saddle back GSD and a chocolate lab!:web: Then I went on to tell them that I hope that was the last time they say something like that to me about my boys. The person looked at me like I was nuts.

What is the most hurtful thing someone has ever told you about your dogs, and how did you respond?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

I have not had anything hurtful said about my babies, just wanted to say your description of what your dogs do for you, and how they feel about you was right on.


----------



## LaRen616

My mother's husband likes to talk crap about Sinister.

He owns a GSD/Husky mix, has never owned a PB GSD, but likes to give his input and act like he knows everything about the breed and compares his dog to mine. 

Everytime he opens his mouth when Sinister is around it's almost always an insult.

I usually blow up at him and leave.


----------



## Lilie

When hubby said, "Hondo loves me more..." it was hurtful, because it's true...


----------



## Caledon

Your response was a good one. People who do not have dogs as pets do not understand the bond that developes. Their loss.

My husband has told me that I talk about Dakota's training too much. He has told me, although I don't believe him, that my father has said that too. I don't believe him because I don't talk about her that much to my dad. 

This was very hurtful, because he has basically told me he is not interested in something that gives me great joy. How did I handle it. I don't talk about my dog to anyone except people on this board, and with people in obedience class. Very lonely not to be able to share with people who should support me.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I feel awful because my dogs have not received as much exercise as they should for the past 2 weeks. When DH is home he takes them walking but he works long hours and so I have not been able to do my share because of back problems.
> 
> Here is the reason for this rant-first it was my MIL that told my DH that if I couldn't care for the dogs when he wasn't home then we should not have them. Now one of my family members told me to take my lab back to the dog pound because with my back problems 2 dogs was too much for me.I am so upset. Fighting back tears upset! How dare someone say such a thing about one of my best friends? Do people have no clue what my dogs mean to me? I must admit I had a strong urge to slap somebody. I didn't though-this is what I said….
> 
> When everybody else is out living their lives who is here by my side? My boys. Who comes up to me and lays at my feet when I am lonely, who walks up to me and lays their head on my lap with a look of complete admiration? Who senses my pain and licks my hand-offering their best method of comfort? My boys of course. And they also don't care how I look, how much I weigh, if I wear jogging pants with hiking boots when I am in a relaxing mood, nor do they care if I am not in the mood to talk. They love me no matter what. They are my best friends-and I love them dearly. My boys happen to be a saddle back GSD and a chocolate lab!:web: Then I went on to tell them that I hope that was the last time they say something like that to me about my boys. The person looked at me like I was nuts.
> 
> What is the most hurtful thing someone has ever told you about your dogs, and how did you respond?


No one says much to me personally. However my MIL who is not my biggest fan nor I hers...has made remarks to my husband. For example we chose not to go up to WI for either holiday, K can't be boarded and he is at a point he needs more care than the neighbors can take on. That's fine I don't particularly care to go up anyway. I am also a realist and feel this will probably be his last Christmas with the kids. However MIL was appalled we would choose a dog over family. I was just venting to my best friend this morning and I share your sentiment, I think my exact words were "Kaos has been there every day for me for 9 years, through 2 babies, 2 moves, 3 herniated discs, panic attacks, sleepness nights,and so much more he is always there, MIL has been there when it's convenient and when it looks good, so am I going to choose him over her? Every stinkin (not my exact word) time you bet I will!"

So take care of yourself and try not to pay much mind, I know it's hard. I hope your husband at the very least shuts her down pretty quick.....


----------



## Snarly

I completely understand. My mother used to have dogs but hasn't in a long time and I very rarely talk about Nova with her but when I do she says " there's more to life and to talk about then dogs!" ouch. 



Caledon said:


> My husband has told me that I talk about Dakota's training too much. He has told me, although I don't believe him, that my father has said that too. I don't believe him because I don't talk about her that much to my dad.
> 
> This was very hurtful, because he has basically told me he is not interested in something that gives me great joy. How did I handle it. I don't talk about my dog to anyone except people on this board, and with people in obedience class. Very lonely not to be able to share with people who should support me.


----------



## Snarly

that sounds so sad. Growing up I always wanted the dog to be my dog but it never was, they were always my dad's dog. It was depressing.



Lilie said:


> When hubby said, "Hondo loves me more..." it was hurtful, because it's true...


----------



## mwiacek10

"Good thing you spent all the money on training" coming from my friend's husband... Needless to say, I told him a few choice words.


----------



## Liesje

Someone once insisted to another acquaintance of mine that there is nothing wrong with my dog despite having multiple x-rays (from multiple vets at various ages) clearly showing otherwise, a note on the official OFA certificate, and a video of the dog's back making a loud popping noise when he walks. I guess that's not really "hurtful" since it is what it is but I don't like being called a liar.

Other than that, I guess I've been lucky. Most of my friends and family just don't care about dogs, so they wouldn't say anything intentionally hurtful. No one's ever called them ugly or stupid or anything like that.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Liesje said:


> Someone once insisted to another acquaintance of mine that there is nothing wrong with my dog despite having multiple x-rays (from multiple vets at various ages) clearly showing otherwise, a note on the official OFA certificate, and a video of the dog's back making a loud popping noise when he walks. I guess that's not really "hurtful" since it is what it is but I don't like being called a liar.
> 
> Other than that, I guess I've been lucky. Most of my friends and family just don't care about dogs, so they wouldn't say anything intentionally hurtful. No one's ever called them ugly or stupid or anything like that.


Just looking at your avatar...I can see why no one's ever called them ugly:wub:


----------



## PaddyD

I don't see why the OP took offense when family showed concern for her back.

The only 'hurtful' thing I get about my dog is that they think she is a male puppy and wonder when she is going to fill out because "she seems so thin". Some people don't see that their dogs are too fat and they don't know the difference between slender and thin.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

I was able to take my dogs out for the first time in two weeks today. We went for 2 walks, not as long as usual but my back is holding up well. The dogs were so excited when I asked them like I do before we go-Want to go for a walk? 

As far as DH, he doesn't stand up to him mother very much, he just stays quiet. I have come to realize that I don't care very much for people who don't love dogs.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

PaddyD said:


> *I don't see why the OP took offense when family showed concern for her back.*
> 
> The only 'hurtful' thing I get about my dog is that they think she is a male puppy and wonder when she is going to fill out because "she seems so thin". Some people don't see that their dogs are too fat and they don't know the difference between slender and thin.


The OP took offense because if a family member is concerned for her back then they should offer to assist her in any way they can, not make snide remarks about putting her dog in the pound.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Germanshepherdlova said:


> The OP took offense because if a family member is concerned for her back then they should offer to assist her in any way they can, not make snide remarks about putting her dog in the pound.


Do we have the same MIL?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

mysweetkaos said:


> Do we have the same MIL?


My DH is an only child so it can't be the same one but she must have a twin sister that we weren't aware of!


----------



## mysweetkaos

Germanshepherdlova said:


> My DH is an only child so it can't be the same one but she must have a twin sister that we weren't aware of!


As comforting as it is to know I'm not the only one with a MIL like that. I feel for you, it's not easy. Especially when DH has been "taking care" of his mom since he was about 5 (think superman complex with a perpetual victim for a mother)....he doesn't speak up well. He's learning slowly but surely. Last big "incident" I finally told him....from now on you have 24 hrs after incidents to talk to her, and then it's free game and I'll handle it. Apparently no one wants me to handle it, he's been much better.


----------



## cowboy17

"Your dog is a show dog, you will never get him to a SchH3, you don't have the skills and he doesn't have what it takes".

That stabbed pretty good. I took it as an attack against "our" abilities.

I told him to 'eff off.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

mysweetkaos said:


> As comforting as it is to know I'm not the only one with a MIL like that. I feel for you, it's not easy. Especially when DH has been "taking care" of his mom since he was about 5 *(think superman complex with a perpetual victim for a mother).*...he doesn't speak up well. He's learning slowly but surely. Last big "incident" I finally told him....from now on you have 24 hrs after incidents to talk to her, and then it's free game and I'll handle it. Apparently no one wants me to handle it, he's been much better.


The more you describe you MIL, the more it appears they are exactly the same! The superman with the perpetual victim you described is right on. 

That was a good approach you took with your husband though, glad that it worked for you.



cowboy17 said:


> "Your dog is a show dog, you will never get him to a SchH3, you don't have the skills and he doesn't have what it takes".
> 
> That stabbed pretty good. I took it as an attack against "our" abilities.
> 
> I told him to 'eff off.


That was a really mean thing you were told-don't let anyone discourage you though, prove em wrong!


----------



## ShadowBandit

We had to put our 1st GSD down due to a bite incident and we just got our puppy. My boyfriends mom doesn't want to pet her because she "is still afraid". Of what? She was not involved in the bite incident, nor did my other GSD ever even growl at her. I hate that she is cursing a whole breed!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I almost never get insults about Sasha, and I'm pretty sure that's because most people that know me and know everything Sasha has done for me know that my bite's a heck of a lot stronger than hers and talk about my trash about my baby and I'm fairly likely to bite. The closest I came was a guy telling me she wasn't well trained/there was something wrong with her because she didn't like to cuddle...that one peeved me. 

Mostly I get comments about me and how I regard Sasha. I get lots of "She's just a dog." "You can talk about something other than that dog." "You're a bad mother." <-- my mom likes to say that one when Sasha has done something that, had I been a little more careful, could have been prevented. "You'll never be able to give her a good life since you're in college and don't have any time or money." <---my mother again. Those last two ones sting every time I hear them, and I actually almost gave her back to the rescue over the last one because she had me pretty convinced it was true. I didn't though, and we've been provin' her wrong ever since we moved out


----------



## jennyp

I've gotten the eyeroll and "it's just a dog" comment. This hurts, especially coming from my sister who also has a dog. She has a Rottweiler but does nothing with her. Most days she's only let out to pee.


----------



## Kaity

My boyfriend said he's not going to bother talking about his dog or the breeding planned with his dog with me anymore because I argue and act like a know it all and flip out about it. I told him the people breeding his dog (which is in somebody elses' care 5 hours away right now) are doing it for money, no interest in bettering the breed or anything and might know a thing or two but don't know ENOUGH to be doing it.


----------



## Emoore

I guess the most hurtful things I hear about my dogs are when somebody talks about their size in a condescending manner. Rocky's 9 1/2 and 78lb, Kopper is 1 year and 75lb. Fairly frequently someone refer to them as being "really small for a German Shepherd."


----------



## Stosh

A trainer at our club said that Stosh was mean- he doesn't have a mean bone in his body! He was playing with a little Fox Terrier who was standing under Stosh's chest and nipping the back of his legs [sounds like Stosh is a monster so far doesn't it?] and Stosh was doing the open mouthed play biting with that arrr arrr sound. I called Stosh over so he didn't intimidate the terrier and that's when she said Stosh was being too mean. I know better but it's not easy to take a comment like that when #1, she's known Stosh his entire life and #2 he's never ever ever been in a fight or anything close to an aggressive encounter. Still bugged me though


----------



## codmaster

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I feel awful because my dogs have not received as much exercise as they should for the past 2 weeks. When DH is home he takes them walking but he works long hours and so I have not been able to do my share because of back problems.
> 
> Here is the reason for this rant-first it was my MIL that told my DH that if I couldn't care for the dogs when he wasn't home then we should not have them. Now one of my family members told me to take my lab back to the dog pound because with my back problems 2 dogs was too much for me.I am so upset. Fighting back tears upset! How dare someone say such a thing about one of my best friends? Do people have no clue what my dogs mean to me? I must admit I had a strong urge to slap somebody. I didn't though-this is what I said….
> 
> When everybody else is out living their lives who is here by my side? My boys. Who comes up to me and lays at my feet when I am lonely, who walks up to me and lays their head on my lap with a look of complete admiration? Who senses my pain and licks my hand-offering their best method of comfort? My boys of course. And they also don't care how I look, how much I weigh, if I wear jogging pants with hiking boots when I am in a relaxing mood, nor do they care if I am not in the mood to talk. They love me no matter what. They are my best friends-and I love them dearly. My boys happen to be a saddle back GSD and a chocolate lab!:web: Then I went on to tell them that I hope that was the last time they say something like that to me about my boys. The person looked at me like I was nuts.
> 
> What is the most hurtful thing someone has ever told you about your dogs, and how did you respond?


 
Without knowing the people involved, very difficult to say, but maybe your relatives were truly concerned for YOUR welfare and didn't have any knowledge/appreciation for what your dogs mean to you? Maybe?


----------



## wyoung2153

It's good to know that others get offended when people talk bad about their dogs. I get so hurt and defensive when someone says something about him.. What Titan was a puppy he was a spinner. He would OBSESSIVELY chase his tail if I wasn't paying enough attention to him.. still does it on and off today after 2 years of constant training. But just a few months ago.. he was in a new environment with a new dog friend and he got so anxious and started doing it.. a friend of the other dog owner was there and she called him retarded and made fun of him for being so dumb. It bothered me because even when I explained his behavior and even though he is SO smart and is even training as a Search and Rescue dog, she wouldn't quit and after a few weeks of interaction with her and her continual put downs to my baby, I told her to knock it off and that he was likely smarter than she was and to shut it. May not have been the most tactful approach but I'd had it..

Just today actually I showed someone a new picture of my Boerboel puppy and someone said "oh so you got the dumb one.." and even though she's not even home yet I was hurt and got defensive. I don't know what it is about people not understanding the relationship between a person and their dog. I suppose those are the people that own dogs just to have them as pets and not a true companion. Titan is my WORLD and I wouldn't know what to do if he weren't there. Athena, my new puppy, will be added into the mix very soon and I can't wait to meet her and treat her the same as my boy now 

Sorry your situation happened that way. I wouldn't take offense to it, they might have been honestly concerned, but addressing the issue once in a tactful way would have been appropriate. Then dropping it after you have given your response.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Emoore said:


> I guess the most hurtful things I hear about my dogs are when somebody talks about their size in a condescending manner. Rocky's 9 1/2 and 78lb, Kopper is 1 year and 75lb. Fairly frequently someone refer to them as being "really small for a German Shepherd."


Your dogs weight seem about right to me. My dog is the opposite-he is really big for a GSD. I hear it all the time-people say that he is the biggest GSD that they have ever seen. Over the summer when I was walking him this guy riding by on a bike asked me how much he weighed-I told him 119 and he said-Now thats protection right there. Many people are terrified of him because of his size and breed, most people cross the street when they see me walking with him. People are always making goofy comments. I try my best to be polite and brush it off.


----------



## TimberGSD2

It was bad enough finding out about all of Kya's health issues, I was told she would never live past 5 years IF she made it that long. Lack of nutrition as a pup before I got her (she was basically a starved skeleton) kept her from having her ears stand up. The cartilidge did not form correctly. People say she does not look like a shepherd because her ears do not stand up. Thinking of all my beautiful now 11.5 year old girl has been through that really hurts me. People say it like she is less of a shepherd because of the ears. Believe me that girl is ALL shepherd. I guess I may be extra sensitive because of all we have been through.


----------



## Good_Karma

I got a little hurt when someone said Niko was fat. I put him on a diet, he lost ten pounds and is very lean now.

I got LIVID when a relative (not on my side of the family) suggested that Rosa would have been better off PTS instead of getting her hip replacement. I actually kind of hate this person because of what he said.


----------



## Emoore

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Your dogs weight seem about right to me. My dog is the opposite-he is really big for a GSD. I hear it all the time-people say that he is the biggest GSD that they have ever seen. Over the summer when I was walking him this guy riding by on a bike asked me how much he weighed-I told him 119 and he said-Now thats protection right there. Many people are terrified of him because of his size and breed, most people cross the street when they see me walking with him. People are always making goofy comments. I try my best to be polite and brush it off.


Yeah, my experience is the opposite. Everybody wants to tell me about their 120lb GSD that their friend's girlfriend's cousin's parole officer's hairdresser had, and how my dogs are shrimps in comparison.


----------



## RocketDog

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I almost never get insults about Sasha, and I'm pretty sure that's because most people that know me and know everything Sasha has done for me know that my bite's a heck of a lot stronger than hers and talk about my trash about my baby and I'm fairly likely to bite. The closest I came was a guy telling me she wasn't well trained/there was something wrong with her because she didn't like to cuddle...that one peeved me.
> 
> Mostly I get comments about me and how I regard Sasha. I get lots of "She's just a dog." "You can talk about something other than that dog." "You're a bad mother." <-- my mom likes to say that one when Sasha has done something that, had I been a little more careful, could have been prevented. "*You'll never be able to give her a good life since you're in college and don't have any time or money." <---my mother again.* Those last two ones sting every time I hear them, and I actually almost gave her back to the rescue over the last one because she had me pretty convinced it was true. I didn't though, and we've been provin' her wrong ever since we moved out


Don't worry. I got my first one at age 21, same thing, my family insisted I couldn't keep him; couldn't afford him; he was too big; he'd cost me too much money. Then it was "He'll bite the kids; he'll ruin your house; he'll kill another pet". Now, 10 years after he died, at age 10 of cancer, he was "THE BEST DOG EVER, you'll never have another one like him" according to my family.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Your dogs weight seem about right to me. My dog is the opposite-he is really big for a GSD. I hear it all the time-people say that he is the biggest GSD that they have ever seen. Over the summer when I was walking him this guy riding by on a bike asked me how much he weighed-I told him 119 and he said-Now thats protection right there. Many people are terrified of him because of his size and breed, most people cross the street when they see me walking with him. People are always making goofy comments. I try my best to be polite and brush it off.


We get the same thing a lot! Kaos usually maintained about 105 weight, now he is about 120 and people comment about how big he is, makes me feel like I am out with a circus freak I just smile and say, and he was the runt!


----------



## fuzzybunny

When Jazz had a lot of digestive issues my friend who is a dog-lover and has a dog suggested I get rid of him because he was costing me a lot of money and time. I wasn't really hurt but I was a little angry because she knows how deeply I love my dogs. Getting rid of him because he's inconvenient would never happen.


----------



## Freestep

I have a hard time getting offended by people saying things about my dogs... comments like "she's so SKINNY" or "Are you sure she's a purebred?" are usually made out of ignorance, and it just makes the person saying it look dumb. No skin off my nose. Heck, I even had a trainer say my pup was "insecure", because she was acting a bit anxious the first time I brought her out. I understand since that was the only time he'd seen her, he was only going by what he was seeing in that specific moment. I know my pup far better than he does, have seen her get over momentary anxiety, so I know she is not an "insecure" dog. I could have gotten offended but I shrugged it off--he just didn't know any better.


----------



## chelle

I guess I've never been too hurt by an offhand, not nasty but not nice remark, but I'm offended that my family BRAGS up their dogs like no other and have never once said a single nice thing about any of my dogs. Never once. Of course I think I have better dogs, hehe, but the truth is, mine have been exercised, trained and socialized so incredibly much more than theirs and it would be nice to get a little credit for that. Their dogs have never attended a single training class and are lucky to get a walk around the block. Yet, they brag how well behaved they are. They're not horribly behaved, but they've also never been proofed outside of their homes, either. My dogs can go anywhere... well... besides a fireworks show.

Sorry to rant, you hit a nerve.


----------



## SitUbuSit

I'm sorry your family members said that to you, OP. Sometimes, the ones who love you can hurt you the most! However well-intentioned, those comments were rude. I think you handled yourself well. You can't control your family, but you can control your reaction to them. You did good! 

I haven't been offended (yet), but I've definitely been deeply annoyed by family and friends who feel it's their duty to inform me of all the problems with having a dog: How could I ever manage to have a GSD in an apartment, what giant poops he'll have, that my dog would grow up and spray pee on everything and everyone (Josie, remember this? LOL), etc etc etc. 

When people feel the need to offer unsolicited "advice" as a way of foretelling my future doom, I politely tell them, "I know you're trying to help, but I did not ask for your advice, and I do not want it."

When people warn me that a dog is so much work that it will change my life, I tell them, "Good. I hope it does. I've never had to take care of anyone besides myself, and I'm ready to grow."

The other thing that annoys me (and this is silly) is when people tell me that Batman is a terrible name. A recent conversation went like this (I put "Batman" in quotes because the guy said it in a really annoying way):

*Guy*: You're naming your dog "Batman?" What kind of name is that?
*Me*: My dog's name. I just told you.
*Guy*: That is NOT a dog's name.
*Me*: Yes it is. It's my dog's name. I just told you.
*Guy*: Well, don't be surprised if some people don't want to play with a dog named "Batman."
*Me*: OK, that's good. Those people sound terrible. I don't want them getting near my dog anyway.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I have certain people in my life that constantly bad mouth chrono. They frequently compare him to my fiance's sister's dog, and call Chrono 'the bad one' or 'the worse one' because they don't like how friendly Chrono is. The other dog is very nice, but she's scared of everything, poops/pees in the house, and she's a bucket of nerves. 

But the worst comment I've ever received is from an idiotic petsmart trainer that called Chrono aggressive because he was barking at other dogs since he was frustrated over not being allowed to greet them(trainer was scared of Chrono. At 4 months old!) 

Chrono being aggressive in any way is just.... absolutely ridiculous to the point that it's offensive.


----------



## Freestep

I just laugh inside whenever people brag up their own dogs over mine. Whatever helps them sleep at night. 

And I've never had anyone try to tell me why I shouldn't have a dog (or another dog, cat, horse, etc) or how much work they are, how much they poo, etc. After being a groomer for 20 years, I have intimate knowledge of how much work dogs are, and how much poop they bring into one's life. I of all people know why I shouldn't get another dog, cat, etc...


----------



## chelle

Freestep said:


> I just laugh inside whenever people brag up their own dogs over mine. Whatever helps them sleep at night.


 I need to learn to do that. I really do!


----------



## SitUbuSit

Freestep said:


> And I've never had anyone try to tell me why I shouldn't have a dog (or another dog, cat, horse, etc) or how much work they are, how much they poo, etc. After being a groomer for 20 years, I have intimate knowledge of how much work dogs are, and how much poop they bring into one's life. I of all people know why I shouldn't get another dog, cat, etc...


Batman is the first dog that's all mine, so I can understand why people are doubtful in my case. But that just makes me even more committed to prove them wrong!

It just annoys me when it comes from people who know me well because they know how responsible and dedicated I am. I've never done anything to indicate that I'd take such a big decision lightly. When people who are close to me continue to bug me about it, I ask them, "When was the last time I failed to achieve anything I put my full effort into?"

And the answer to that, my friends, is: Junior high girls' basketball, when I didn't make the team. I did, however, make the "B Team." I was, like, 48 pounds and 4 feet tall. (Naturally, I played point guard.) I practiced sooo much, but I sucked -- I mean, I reeeally sucked. That was the last time I flat-out gave up on something that really mattered to me.


----------



## Freestep

I guess I can think of a time I was offended. I got my first dog, Storm, when I was 18 years old. I didn't own a car, and only had a bicycle to get around, so I trained Storm to run beside my bike. She loved it, of course, and got excited every time I picked up the bicycle leash and would pull me at full speed the first mile or so. More than once, I had people actually stop their cars to tell me I was being "cruel" to make my dog run like that. That DID tick me off.


----------



## DTS

sometimes i get offended because jasmine has been called a wuss and the p word because she doesnt really "defend herself" as they call it. mainly family member like my sister's husband and my mom and my brother. because my parents have 2 dashunds who are DA and attack her. and she just takes it. but i know if she bit or ate one of them she would be the worst dog ever. and how she used to be a fear barker.. not so much anymore but every once in a while. she would get so scared she sometimes would poop and shake. my friends laughed at her. it does hurt. so what she doesnt attack people on sight.. if she did then it would be shes so agressive and mean. i guess since she hasnt biten anyone or attacked people around here think she is less of a GSD.. i just dont bring her aorund those people anymore


----------



## idahospud49

Someone once said that Glock was "the ugliest dog they had ever seen". Still not sure if he was joking or serious, but he looked and sounded serious.

*maximum picture size is 800 x 600 or 600 x 800*


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

TimberGSD2 said:


> It was bad enough finding out about all of Kya's health issues, I was told she would never live past 5 years IF she made it that long. Lack of nutrition as a pup before I got her (she was basically a starved skeleton) kept her from having her ears stand up. The cartilidge did not form correctly. People say she does not look like a shepherd because her ears do not stand up. Thinking of all my beautiful now 11.5 year old girl has been through that really hurts me. People say it like she is less of a shepherd because of the ears. Believe me that girl is ALL shepherd. I guess I may be extra sensitive because of all we have been through.


People can be ridiculous-imagine that, thinking that a dogs breed is all about the ears!



idahospud49 said:


> Someone once said that Glock was "the ugliest dog they had ever seen". Still not sure if he was joking or serious, but he looked and sounded serious.


I think Glock is beautiful-that person had to be either joking or blind.


----------



## RocketDog

Syaoransbear said:


> I have certain people in my life that constantly bad mouth chrono. They frequently compare him to my fiance's sister's dog, and call Chrono 'the bad one' or 'the worse one' because they don't like how friendly Chrono is. The other dog is very nice, but she's scared of everything, poops/pees in the house, and she's a bucket of nerves.
> 
> But the worst comment I've ever received is from an idiotic petsmart trainer that called Chrono aggressive because he was barking at other dogs since he was frustrated over not being allowed to greet them(trainer was scared of Chrono. At 4 months old!)
> 
> Chrono being aggressive in any way is just.... absolutely ridiculous to the point that it's offensive.


Are you kidding? That face is pure evil. EVIL. 

SitUbuSit, I loved the Batman story, LOL


----------



## cta

i guess this wasn't really a mean comment, but the way it was said was very snarky and i didn't like it. a few weeks ago chobahn was at the vet getting a check up. they had me do a drop off for it, so they probably ended up having him for a little over an hour. when they finally brought him out and he saw me, he started wagging his tail and wiggling his whole body because he was so happy. it was like he hadn't seen me in years! anyway, the tech was walking him over to me and another tech working behind the desk said "oh wow, he's excited" and proceeded to roll her eyes. um well yes, he was excited and happy, isn't that ok? it makes me so happy i get greeted like that and there this girl was dumping all over it like the way he was behaving was wrong or stupid. i didn't lose any sleep over it, but i certainly didn't appreciate it.


----------



## Snarly

What would motivate someone say something like that, it is just plain rude.  




idahospud49 said:


> Someone once said that Glock was "the ugliest dog they had ever seen". Still not sure if he was joking or serious, but he looked and sounded serious.


----------



## ladyfreckles

SitUbuSit said:


> Batman is the first dog that's all mine, so I can understand why people are doubtful in my case. But that just makes me even more committed to prove them wrong!
> 
> It just annoys me when it comes from people who know me well because they know how responsible and dedicated I am. I've never done anything to indicate that I'd take such a big decision lightly. When people who are close to me continue to bug me about it, I ask them, "When was the last time I failed to achieve anything I put my full effort into?"
> 
> And the answer to that, my friends, is: Junior high girls' basketball, when I didn't make the team. I did, however, make the "B Team." I was, like, 48 pounds and 4 feet tall. (Naturally, I played point guard.) I practiced sooo much, but I sucked -- I mean, I reeeally sucked. That was the last time I flat-out gave up on something that really mattered to me.


I can relate.

I'm never someone who goes into things without thinking them through. My family knows this, my friends know this, but people for some reason still doubted when I told them I was getting a dog. It's not really offensive but it does have me taken aback a bit. I thought these people knew me and knew not to make such assumptions. I was wrong.


----------



## Konotashi

No one's ever really said anything that was offensive, but my mom did say something that bothered me a little bit. 
She said, "I can't believe after all that grief you gave me about getting a German shepherd, you're happy with a Pomeranian." 
Of course I'm happy with my Pom. He's not a normal Pom - he's a mini chocolate shepherd.... LOL


----------



## GSDolch

My grandfather has just flat out said "you don't need dogs" and my MIL told me that "You shouldn't have those dogs around your kids"


----------



## Cheerful1

Originally Posted by *idahospud49*  

_Someone once said that Glock was "the ugliest dog they had ever seen". Still not sure if he was joking or serious, but he looked and sounded serious.
_
_Glock is gorgeous! Whoever had said that is blind or dumb._


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

GSDolch said:


> My grandfather has just flat out said "you don't need dogs" and my MIL told me that "You shouldn't have those dogs around your kids"


My MIL has said the same thing about us having dogs around the kids, and she went as far as saying that my cats are not safe around the kids either. For one she says that they carry germs that could cause the children to go blind and she also says that they can suffocate the kids when they are sleeping. I tell you my MIL is a real piece of work, more than once she has suggested to my DH that he should take the cats and dump them somewhere in Michigan when he is out on a run that way. (he goes there just about everyday) My cat was our first pet so once the dogs came a couple years ago she started focusing on them instead of the cats.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Germanshepherdlova said:


> My MIL has said the same thing about us having dogs around the kids, and she went as far as saying that my cats are not safe around the kids either. For one she says that they carry germs that could cause the children to go blind and she also says that they can suffocate the kids when they are sleeping. I tell you my MIL is a real piece of work, more than once she has suggested to my DH that he should take the cats and dump them somewhere in Michigan when he is out on a run that way. (he goes there just about everyday) My cat was our first pet so once the dogs came a couple years ago she started focusing on them instead of the cats.


OH we just found a difference in our MIL's. Mine has a psycho cat who by the time my oldest was 1 had attacked him twice unprovoked (he wasn't even walking yet) under her care...then made excuses for the cat. On top of that when we got Kaos she told us it was a bad idea because he might hurt our son!!! You can't fix crazy:wub: You just have to learn to avoid it!!


----------



## Cheerful1

Don't know if this counts as hurtful or just dumb. 

We've told people for a long time that we would love to have a dog, but can't do it as long as we both work. Now my husband is retired, the opportunity to adopt Joey happened, and we're very happy.

Over Thanksgiving, one of our in-laws said to us, "what made you get a dog?"


----------



## GatorDog

Someone I worked with once said that "All Shepherds are ugly because their faces are pointy and they're always too skinny and they are all neurotic and stupid"

This also came from someone with a puppy mill bred Neopolitan Mastiff, so I could have turned around and said some equally nasty things about her dog, but decided her opinion really didn't matter to me.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

GatorDog said:


> Someone I worked with once said that "All Shepherds are ugly because their faces are pointy and they're always too skinny and they are all neurotic and stupid"
> 
> This also came from someone with a puppy mill bred Neopolitan Mastiff, so I could have turned around and said some equally nasty things about her dog, but decided her opinion really didn't matter to me.


Whoever said that is a moron. The third most intelligent dog in the world is stupid? And they are always too skinny? That is up to the owner what weight their dog is-in most cases anyways. I don't see any scrawny looking shepherds in my neighborhood. Sounds to me like the person who stated this is the neurotic stupid one.


----------



## wildo

I don't typically get hurt at what people say about my dog. I might get mad, or get even, but not hurt...  (just kidding about getting even of course)

Probably the most memorable time someone said something hurtful about my dog is when we were just starting agility. The course instructor asked us our goals, and I replied:
"Well, I am not really sure since we are just starting out. I don't think we'd ever get a MACH, but I would like to compete at a local level."

The instructor very callously looked at my big GSD and back at me and with a slight scoff said:
"No- you'll never get a MACH- that's for sure."

...Funny since she didn't even know us. Here's what my current instructor has to say on the matter:
"Pimg is a phenomenal dog and if she continues to excel as she is now, she will easily accomplish a MACH, NATCH, or CATCH." 

Big difference in perspectives!


----------



## DCluver33

I was randomly talking to my grandparents about getting a puppy in the future. they took it as I'm getting one now and that I can't handle another dog when I have two at home already and blah blah blah. I simply told them if I want to get another dog I will. that shut them up Steph 1 grandparents 0


----------



## Freestep

Cheerful1 said:


> "what made you get a dog?"


Haha... I say the same thing to other people about their kids.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

cowboy17 said:


> "Your dog is a show dog, you will never get him to a SchH3, you don't have the skills and he doesn't have what it takes".
> 
> That stabbed pretty good. I took it as an attack against "our" abilities.
> 
> I told him to 'eff off.


This. I am not hurt by it but it made me even more driven. Not all showline dogs are created equal. I was in heaven my trainer told me "Hey, he's pretty good for a showline!" Koda is only 8 months old and we've only been training since beginning of September and he's come a LONG way. He is very bold and confident. 

Family members and friends don't dare say anything against ANY of my dogs, they know what's good for them. They know how hard and painful it was for me when I lost Zeus and Odin. They know how much I love my dog, how much I care for them and how much I would give for them. :wub:


----------



## RaidersMom

SitUbuSit said:


> *Guy*: You're naming your dog "Batman?" What kind of name is that?
> *Me*: My dog's name. I just told you.
> *Guy*: That is NOT a dog's name.
> *Me*: Yes it is. It's my dog's name. I just told you.
> *Guy*: Well, don't be surprised if some people don't want to play with a dog named "Batman."
> *Me*: OK, that's good. Those people sound terrible. I don't want them getting near my dog anyway.


LMAO. That's awesome. Good for you. He's a moron :laugh:


----------



## RaidersMom

When Raider was 16-weeks he was bitten on the nose by a Jack Russell that was food dominant. Since then, Raider has been dog aggressive... we are working with him and he is getting better. Anyway, when he was about 6 months, my husband had him in Petco and Raider lunged/barked at another dog. We overheard some Dad telling his kid "That is a a bad dog". I wanted to deck the guy. Raider is the sweetest dog I know around people and is very social.

My FIL also once told us that we had no right having dogs if we have to keep them crated while at work. That we should only have dogs if we can be home with them all day. There would be a lot of dogs without homes if working families/couples weren't owners! We politely told him that we have a dog walker come by daily to take them one a nice walk (which is more walking than my FIL's dog gets)

People see GSD's and instantly assume they are mean or bad dogs. They're ignorant.


----------



## LoveEcho

RaidersMom said:


> People see GSD's and instantly assume they are mean or bad dogs. They're ignorant.


I hear you...when we first moved to this neighborhood, I took Echo for a walk down the road. Our neighbor's two jack russels came tearing into the road, snarling, growling, and biting at Echo. Echo's very submissive, so he just laid down and took it. I'm yelling at the little terrors to go home and trying to get them to leave him alone and the owner comes out and starts yelling at ME about how my giant dog is attacking her babies... by this point, Echo had peed himself where he was laying, while they were still biting his face. Oh yeah, he's mean all right... I also frequently get "will your dog attack my dog?" (in a nasty way)...as he's heeling and ignoring them and their dog is pulling them off their feet trying to see him. 

I think the most hurtful thing came from a vet we saw all of once when we moved here...Echo was probably 5 months old at this point, maybe less. Only one testicle had descended by this point, and the jerk proceeded to go on and on about how this was a major flaw and would never be tolerated in a show ring, and how I should have picked a better breeder because the dog is, and I quote, defective. THAT got me riled up, I almost hit him... needless to say, I didn't go back. He's a pet, for pete's sake... I immediately went to another vet. The first thing this vet did was comment on what a remarkable dog he was, how he was stunning and how I'd hit the jackpot with temperament. When I told him the story, he said he'd be willing to bet Echo's one ball was bigger than both of that guy's...


----------



## sashadog

The most offensive thing I've ever had said about my dogs is that they hold me back in life. My dogs are my constant companions and they bring me so much joy so to have people essentially tell me that I'm worse off for having them stings pretty good. 

That's they only real thing I've had people say other than comparing my dogs to theirs and that just makes me defensive. For some reason people, and our families, take it upon themselves to pick favorites among our dogs and that always causes some tension...


----------



## wyoung2153

sashadog said:


> The most offensive thing I've ever had said about my dogs is that they hold me back in life. My dogs are my constant companions and they bring me so much joy so to have people essentially tell me that I'm worse off for having them stings pretty good.
> 
> That's they only real thing I've had people say other than comparing my dogs to theirs and that just makes me defensive. For some reason people, and our families, take it upon themselves to pick favorites among our dogs and that always causes some tension...


I am 22 in the military. I was stationed in Germany when I got Titan. EVERYONE told me how insane I was for getting a dog, that he would hold me back and I wouldn't be able to travel and live my life the way a young woman should. Well yeah if I were the type who partied and wanted no responsibility. They were all nuts; I traveled all over Europe WITH Titan. He went every where with me because that's how Europe is.. Dogs are treated like people. And even now that I'm getting a puppy after the holidays, people still think I'm crazy for having TWO dogs.


----------



## jang

My whole family turned on me when I rescued Sib--They said she is gonna kill my dad--(he is 87 and I live with him) Now 1 year later they still won't come to the house--my sister won't even drive by the house because gsds are so mean yada yada yada--I say good riddance to them all..My dad told me last nite there will never be another gsd in his house as long as he lives--they are just too big--but you can see he loves the dog..I dunno--she IS big--but what the heck did he expect when HE told me about the ad in the paper for the dog--I was gonna leave her there? Go figure..They all tire me--My dogs are perfect--why don't these people know this?:crazy:


----------



## PaddyD

Emoore said:


> Yeah, my experience is the opposite. Everybody wants to tell me about their 120lb GSD that their friend's girlfriend's cousin's parole officer's hairdresser had, and how my dogs are shrimps in comparison.


Same here. Everyone is going for oversized shepherds these days and it makes the ones within the standard seem small. Pi$$es me off no end.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Freestep said:


> I guess I can think of a time I was offended. I got my first dog, Storm, when I was 18 years old. I didn't own a car, and only had a bicycle to get around, so I trained Storm to run beside my bike. She loved it, of course, and got excited every time I picked up the bicycle leash and would pull me at full speed the first mile or so. More than once, I had people actually stop their cars to tell me I was being "cruel" to make my dog run like that. That DID tick me off.


Oh that reminded me of a time where some ignorant person came up to me when I had my golden in a parade. It was summer, and we were walking in a parade for a candidate we were supporting and I decided it would be cool to have my golden pull a little wagon (one of those red rider type wagons) with the candidate's name on it. It was hot, but this was a youngish (like 5 or 6 I think), outside dog, who was used to the weather and never once seemed phased by it. I was watching him too to make sure he didn't act like he was over doing it, but honestly our town isn't very big and the parade was probably a total of 4 blocks long. Also, I don't know how many of you have been in parades but the move rather slowly and there are, at times, times when you just completely are stopped. Anyways this lady came out of the crowd, walked up to me and said, "You ought to be ashamed, that poor dog is hot. You need to get him out of the parade and get him some water!" I looked down at Monte who's big, goofy self was just waggin' and lookin' around and blew her off and kept walking, but it ticked me off. I knew his limits, it wasn't terribly hot out (and I'm more of a risk for overheating than that dog ever was. I don't sweat enough so I get real hot real fast. If I was fine he was definitely fine) I knew he had a nice water bottle callin' his name in probably half a block, and was a bit ticked that some people can't mind their own buisness. Had I been dragging him, with his tongue hanging out the side of his mouth, or had he been in obvious distress, I would have understood, but he was just loving getting to be out with us and seeing all the people. Sorry about the little rant; I had forgotten about that little episode.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

PaddyD said:


> Same here. Everyone is going for oversized shepherds these days and it makes the ones within the standard seem small. Pi$$es me off no end.


Yeah, I get the size comments too. They don't piss me off; I just find them frustrating. One of my grandmas says every time she sees Sasha "You're gonna be huge when you grow up!" and every time I say, "She's two...she is grown up." She's been two ever since I got her, and in fact she'll be three soon, but it will not sink in. Then when I say that she's like, "Oh....she's kinda small for a shepherd...." Me- "Nope. She's 70lbs. That's pretty average for a bitch." Her- "Oh well if she was a male she'd be huge." Me-"Not if I had a male that was to standard...they aren't supposed to weigh more than 90lbs." Her- "I don't think that's right. German Shepherds are HUGE dogs!" Me- "Fine"

This exact conversation happens almost every single time. I think next time I'm just gonna be like, "Yeah she's gonna be a monster! I'm expecting her to rival the Great Dane next door in size, actually! Also, I read somewhere the bigger they get the more they develop a taste for little, yappy, untrained poodles  "


----------



## ladyfreckles

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Yeah, I get the size comments too. They don't piss me off; I just find them frustrating. One of my grandmas says every time she sees Sasha "You're gonna be huge when you grow up!" and every time I say, "She's two...she is grown up." She's been two ever since I got her, and in fact she'll be three soon, but it will not sink in. Then when I say that she's like, "Oh....she's kinda small for a shepherd...." Me- "Nope. She's 70lbs. That's pretty average for a bitch." Her- "Oh well if she was a male she'd be huge." Me-"Not if I had a male that was to standard...they aren't supposed to weigh more than 90lbs." Her- "I don't think that's right. German Shepherds are HUGE dogs!" Me- "Fine"
> 
> This exact conversation happens almost every single time. I think next time I'm just gonna be like, "Yeah she's gonna be a monster! I'm expecting her to rival the Great Dane next door in size, actually! Also, I read somewhere the bigger they get the more they develop a taste for little, yappy, untrained poodles  "


I think their size is hyped up way too much. Even I was surprised at how "small" 70lbs seemed. Thanks to rumors and exaggerations, people seem to have the idea that German Shepherds are small bears or something. Another thing people forget is that dogs don't really have fat and that they're 70-90lbs of *muscle*. Muscle makes you leaner unless you're building up an excessive amount of it. But yeah, there has been a lot of exaggeration and I'm not even sure where it started.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

PaddyD said:


> Same here. *Everyone is going for oversized shepherds these days *and it makes the ones within the standard seem small. Pi$$es me off no end.


Everyone? From what I can tell, at least from the members on this forum-the few of us with large shepherds are the minority. We are the ones with the GSD's who are not compliant with the breed standard-once I was made to feel that my GSD should never have been born because of what someone said to me-and you are pi$$ed off???


----------



## cta

ooooookay so i have a legitimately hurtful thing somebody has said about my dog, unlike my last post that was inspired by a rather annoying comment, but not a hurtful one. so i was looking into getting a dog walker for chobahn to break up his day a little while we are gone. we met with her tonight and she treated him like like he was this completely untrained monster and looked at us like we are horrible dog parents. she told us "this dog WILL bite somebody because he is fearful." point blank. just like that. she then told us that he might need medication for anxiety and then said he was "special needs" and IF she decided to take him on, there would be no prong collar involved because they pinch too hard. she basically treated us like we were idiots and made chobahn out to be some rabid beast. she made me feel like we were all complete failures. it really hurt my feelings


----------



## chelle

Ahhh you oversized owners got nothin' on us... We get the "oh your boy is a mix" thing.  Yup, that's what he is. Didn't breed him, didn't plan for him, but he's here and I love him more than words can say.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Yeah I actually don't see oversized german shepherds anywhere here. Mine is the only oversized one that I've seen in real life. Maybe they just aren't as common in canada as the US. _Every_ person that meets Chrono comments on how huge he is and they almost always ask if he's a great dane mix or a king shepherd. Maybe when people are calling your dog small they aren't commenting on the height of the dog but the bone structure or weight. Fat german shepherds are pretty typical.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Everyone? From what I can tell, at least from the members on this forum-the few of us with large shepherds are the minority. We are the ones with the GSD's who are not compliant with the breed standard-once I was made to feel that my GSD should never have been born because of what someone said to me-and you are pi$$ed off???


I think he is talking about the general public, who go around saying their GSD was HUGE when they were like 4. Or brag about their 126lb GSD they had when they were younger.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I haven't had anyone say anything insulting about my dogs. My uncle makes dumb remarks and exaggerated comments about Tanner. He describe Tanner as if he is the size of an elephant, yea he is big but not THAT big!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Oh geez. You know a lot of the problem with people in the pet care industry is they aren't involved in training beyond watching Cesar Milan or Victoria Stillwell on TV.

As a result they make a lot of judgemental calls based on very limited experience.

Push the "next button" and move on. 

(and in edit, if you want your dog walker to use the pinch collar on your dog I think it important you find one who is educated in it's proper use)



cta said:


> ooooookay so i have a legitimately hurtful thing somebody has said about my dog, unlike my last post that was inspired by a rather annoying comment, but not a hurtful one. so i was looking into getting a dog walker for chobahn to break up his day a little while we are gone. we met with her tonight and she treated him like like he was this completely untrained monster and looked at us like we are horrible dog parents. she told us "this dog WILL bite somebody because he is fearful." point blank. just like that. she then told us that he might need medication for anxiety and then said he was "special needs" and IF she decided to take him on, there would be no prong collar involved because they pinch too hard. she basically treated us like we were idiots and made chobahn out to be some rabid beast. she made me feel like we were all complete failures. it really hurt my feelings


----------



## GSDolch

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I think he is talking about the general public, who go around saying* their GSD was HUGE when they were like 4*. Or brag about their 126lb GSD they had when they were younger.



Hey!!! These suckers ARE huge when you are four!!!!! 

:rofl:


----------



## PaddyD

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Everyone? From what I can tell, at least from the members on this forum-the few of us with large shepherds are the minority. We are the ones with the GSD's who are not compliant with the breed standard-once I was made to feel that my GSD should never have been born because of what someone said to me-and you are pi$$ed off???


What pisses me off is people who are looking to being offended without giving the poster the benefit of the doubt. As for what pi$$es me off is that the general public is coming to look at standard-sized GDSs as small and at over-sized GSDs as normal. And when I say 'Everyone' it should be obvious that I am making a generalization because most people know that referring to 'everyone' about 'anything' is almost 'impossible'.


----------



## iBaman

No one's every said anything really hurtful...my parents LOVE him, and are always eager to babysit (which is AWESOME). He's welcome at family gatherings (and as long as he doesn't play too hard and doesn't know where the other dogs food is, he's a perfect gentleman). The stupidest thing would have to be when this crackhead asked if he was a wolf...or when my little brother accused him of peeing on his clothes that were in a laundry basket (sheldon still squats like a little girl, and has never lifted his leg. I highly doubt he did it). But really, everyone loves him =3


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

paddyd said:


> what pisses me off is people who are looking to being offended without giving the poster the benefit of the doubt. As for what pi$$es me off is that the general public is coming to look at standard-sized gdss as small and at over-sized gsds as normal. And when i say 'everyone' it should be obvious that i am making a generalization because most people know that referring to 'everyone' about 'anything' is almost 'impossible'.


----------



## cta

sorry after all my posting i STILL don't know how to quote from somebody's post...sooo @gwenhwyfair...i totally agree...she reminded me of stillwell. this lady totally put me off from the second i met her. she didn't listen to a word i said about him, she wouldn't even enter my house because he was jumping all over the place to see her because he was super excited but she was scared. to be fair, she doesn't know him at all and he has horrible manners at the front door because we never use it...everyone uses the back door, but anyway, from the moment she met us ev-ery-thing she said was negative. when i told her i use a prong, she acted disgusted. i explained to her that it is a tool that helps ME control him so i can try to help him through this leash reactivity business. i don't go around jerking and yanking it...i walk him with a loose lead and reign it in when i need to. she told me he's going to bite somebody or something. well 1. he loves people. he's been corned in the vet's office by techs getting poked and prodded many a time and every single time they all commented on how sweet he is and what a good boy he is for them. 2. all dogs have the potential to bite, i know this. i am very careful about how i handle him and don't put him in situations where i would let another dog push him to that. he doesn't go around attacking dogs...he loves other dogs. he has a "girlfriend" that comes over for playdates a few times a week for crying out loud lol. i was just taken back by her know- it- all attitude with out actually knowing my dog. she said he took treats too hard. i told her the command we use for that is "gentle" and she still didn't use it. only after 20 times of feeding him, did she finally say it and what do you know? HE DID IT! and of course he was hungry, she asked me to hold his second meal of the day. the real kicker was that when he jumped on the couch to lay down, she was like "ohhh i can see he wants to be higher than me." really lady? really? i wanted to just be like no  you're sitting in the spot that he likes on the couch. overall she was rude and judgemental and everything she "suggested" we do with him, well i already do those things. NILIF, playing searching games, mentally stimulating toys, so on and so forth. she even asked if he could catch a ball. no, he can't catch a ball, we never play fetch or catch. :headbang: i'm sorry for the rant, it has really been bothering me. i seriously think she's hoping that we don't want her services because she acted like she was afraid of him. oh yeah, we also mentioned that when we leave the house he sometimes wants to follow us out the back door. she responded with "well is he going to attack me from behind? because you know german shepherds are notorious for attacking from behind?" ugh. enough said. i just had to get that off my chest. again, sorry for the rant.


----------



## codmaster

So when does she come back to help you? Heh! Heh! Heh!


----------



## Konotashi

I lied earlier. I guess I 'forgot' what my mom said once. 

We were talking about when Ozzy was a puppy, and as cute as I think he was, he was kind of funny looking, I'm not going to lie. I thought he was the cutest thing on the planet at the time, but looking back, he did look kind of funny. 

My mom started laughing and said he was so ugly as a puppy.  She also thought he was cute at the time, but looking at pictures, she said he was ugly. That upset me quite a bit. I didn't let her know, but it did.


----------



## cta

haha NEVER. although it might be interesting for her if she tried to walk him with her easy walk harness, that she tried to sell to us on the spot, or the gentle leader. meh. me and my "special needs" dog are just fine with out her.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

cta said:


> sorry after all my posting i STILL don't know how to quote from somebody's post...sooo @gwenhwyfair...i totally agree...she reminded me of stillwell. this lady totally put me off from the second i met her. she didn't listen to a word i said about him, she wouldn't even enter my house because he was jumping all over the place to see her because he was super excited but she was scared. to be fair, she doesn't know him at all and he has horrible manners at the front door because we never use it...everyone uses the back door, but anyway, from the moment she met us ev-ery-thing she said was negative. when i told her i use a prong, she acted disgusted. i explained to her that it is a tool that helps ME control him so i can try to help him through this leash reactivity business. i don't go around jerking and yanking it...i walk him with a loose lead and reign it in when i need to. she told me he's going to bite somebody or something. well 1. he loves people. he's been corned in the vet's office by techs getting poked and prodded many a time and every single time they all commented on how sweet he is and what a good boy he is for them. 2. all dogs have the potential to bite, i know this. i am very careful about how i handle him and don't put him in situations where i would let another dog push him to that. he doesn't go around attacking dogs...he loves other dogs. he has a "girlfriend" that comes over for playdates a few times a week for crying out loud lol. i was just taken back by her know- it- all attitude with out actually knowing my dog. she said he took treats too hard. i told her the command we use for that is "gentle" and she still didn't use it. only after 20 times of feeding him, did she finally say it and what do you know? HE DID IT! and of course he was hungry, she asked me to hold his second meal of the day. the real kicker was that when he jumped on the couch to lay down, she was like "ohhh i can see he wants to be higher than me." really lady? really? i wanted to just be like no  you're sitting in the spot that he likes on the couch. overall she was rude and judgemental and everything she "suggested" we do with him, well i already do those things. NILIF, playing searching games, mentally stimulating toys, so on and so forth. she even asked if he could catch a ball. no, he can't catch a ball, we never play fetch or catch. :headbang: i'm sorry for the rant, it has really been bothering me. i seriously think she's hoping that we don't want her services because she acted like she was afraid of him. oh yeah, we also mentioned that when we leave the house he sometimes wants to follow us out the back door. she responded with "well is he going to attack me from behind? because you know german shepherds are notorious for attacking from behind?" ugh. enough said. i just had to get that off my chest. again, sorry for the rant.


When you want to reply to a persons post-scroll down to the end of their post and click where it say QUOTE, and it will copy it for you and enable you to reply to them.


----------



## ladyfreckles

"Well, some people feel the need to get purebreeds when there homeless dogs in shelters, and that's their business." 

I know it wasn't necessarily about Viking, and that it wasn't really that "hurtful", but I really hate the flack people can give you for having a purebred dog. Even worse was telling people the story of how I did research and decided that I wanted my first dog to be of sound mind and not a rescue, they would sit there and silently judge me like I was some awful person. It reminds me of the people who look down on others for having their own children and think that everyone should adopt a starving African child. 

They try to word it like they're being civil, but there's a ton of passive aggression behind their statements and you _know_ what they mean. I hate it. Every single animal I have owned in my life was a rescue mutt except for my horse, and he was a retired show/school horse. For once I wanted to get a purebred and people act like I am the most evil thing on the planet. It bothers me.


----------



## GregK

Their gas 'smells like rotting garbage'. 

Can't say that I dissagree. :help:


----------



## LoveEcho

Someone told me yesterday I'm a horrible dog owner and should have Echo taken away from me because he has mange so he's obviously neglected. I almost hit her  The lady doesn't even own dogs... and he has one quarter sized bald spot on his back. Oh no, it doesn't matter that I'm doing everything in my power to boost his immune system (and it's working, the mange is gone but the hair hasn't grown back in yet), the rest of his coat is lush and silky, that he eats better than I do, that I get to either work from home or take him to work, that he is generally spoiled rotten, that he's very well trained and well adjusted...


----------



## codmaster

ladyfreckles said:


> "Well, some people feel the need to get purebreeds when there homeless dogs in shelters, and that's their business."
> 
> I know it wasn't necessarily about Viking, and that it wasn't really that "hurtful", but I really hate the flack people can give you for having a purebred dog. Even worse was telling people the story of how I did research and decided that I wanted my first dog to be of sound mind and not a rescue, they would sit there and silently judge me like I was some awful person. It reminds me of the people who look down on others for having their own children and think that everyone should adopt a starving African child.
> 
> They try to word it like they're being civil, but there's a ton of passive aggression behind their statements and you _know_ what they mean. I hate it. Every single animal I have owned in my life was a rescue mutt except for my horse, and he was a retired show/school horse. For once I wanted to get a purebred and people act like I am the most evil thing on the planet. It bothers me.


Just tell them that, if not for you, this one would be homeless! And then walk away!


----------



## hallix

Pretty much none of my family understands what my dogs mean to me and what a big part of my life they are. I know my grandmother doesn't think dogs can be anything but, you know, pests that you deal with that should never be inside the house. So it annoys me when she tries to put her input in on MY dogs. Most of my mom's side of the family is like that. They still don't know I have Cierny.
My dad's side of the family is better, but I think they still think I'm crazy. Which is funny because my dad is a HUGE dog person. HUUUUGE. Everytime I talk about training or health or something around him I feel like he thinks I don't really know what I'm talking about, but I'm slowly correcting that.  I also get a lot of 'So, HOW many dogs do you have now?' or 'How many animals do you have now?' 

It's like, the same as the last time you asked. 
I have 2 dogs and 1 cat. My roomate has 2 dogs and 1 cat. Oh yeah! There are the snakes too, but it's not like they take up much time/space/money. In a year or so, yes maybe I'll have another dog, but that's my business and if I can take care of said dog what does it MATTER???
It's REALLY annoying when I hear this from my dad BECAUSE he lives in a house with 4 dogs, numerous cats and a LOT of fish. 

Okay, rant over. I think...


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

Whats wrong with naming one batman, I named one of my males wombat 

Seriously though, things said and opinions are only worth what you give it. They do not have power unless it is someone making a qualified sought out critique in your dog for show/ work purposes. Everything else treat like unfounded rumors, powerless unless someone uses it to create wrong.


----------



## hallix

OH. Something amusing that happened last week. I went to the dog park and a woman with 2 great pyranees' was there. She was ooo-ing and aaaah-ing over Cierny because, you know, she's awesome and she was all, wow she's going to be huge! Look at those paws and that bone! She'll probably top out at about 150lbs!'
I swear I nearly fainted. 
I said, 'No, she'll probably weigh about 70lbs, MAYBE 80. That's standard and thats how much her mother weighs. She's built like her mom.'
Woman: 'Oh, I don't know. "female GP" weighs 120 and "male GP" weighs 150. She looks exactly like him build-wise when he was a puppy.'

I just let it go. I wasn't about to get into the fact that her dogs not only were SUPPOSED to be taht large, Cierny wouldn't get NEARLY as tall as her GP's. It's like, you know your breed and I know mine.....

But yeah, that actually made me laugh.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

hallix said:


> OH. Something amusing that happened last week. I went to the dog park and a woman with 2 great pyranees' was there. She was ooo-ing and aaaah-ing over Cierny because, you know, she's awesome and she was all, wow she's going to be huge! Look at those paws and that bone! * She'll probably top out at about 150lbs!'
> I swear I nearly fainted. *
> I said, 'No, she'll probably weigh about 70lbs, MAYBE 80. That's standard and thats how much her mother weighs. She's built like her mom.'
> Woman: 'Oh, I don't know. "female GP" weighs 120 and "male GP" weighs 150. She looks exactly like him build-wise when he was a puppy.'
> 
> I just let it go. I wasn't about to get into the fact that her dogs not only were SUPPOSED to be taht large, Cierny wouldn't get NEARLY as tall as her GP's. It's like, you know your breed and I know mine.....
> 
> But yeah, that actually made me laugh.


Wish I could have seen the expression on your face when she said that!:wild:


----------



## Courtney

My sister-in-law who I am very fond of also has a GSD, our boys are a year apart. The breeders we got our boys from could not be more different than they are...I did my homework, she did not. I have a passion for traning and spend alot of time with my boy and we are usually enrolled in some sort of training class...I really enjoy it. She does not do anything with her dog...he's well taken care of but her attitude is more "he's a dog".

She made a comment before that surprised me..."it's nice to know that expensive dogs with alot of training get in trouble too".

I think it was a dig...but whatever...it did kind of hurt my feelings. lol


----------



## ladyfreckles

codmaster said:


> Just tell them that, if not for you, this one would be homeless! And then walk away!


I wish I had thought of that at the time! They said it *right after* I mentioned he was a purebred, too.



LoveEcho said:


> Someone told me yesterday I'm a horrible dog owner and should have Echo taken away from me because he has mange so he's obviously neglected. I almost hit her  The lady doesn't even own dogs... and he has one quarter sized bald spot on his back. Oh no, it doesn't matter that I'm doing everything in my power to boost his immune system (and it's working, the mange is gone but the hair hasn't grown back in yet), the rest of his coat is lush and silky, that he eats better than I do, that I get to either work from home or take him to work, that he is generally spoiled rotten, that he's very well trained and well adjusted...



You care _exuberantly_ about him and it's extremely obvious in your posts. Don't listen to those jerks. They clearly don't know you at all.


----------



## juliejujubean

Im sorry. I know the bond a dog will have. I have been told im an idiot for wanting 2 gsds at 21 years old. Especially by my mom. She does not understand how sane my animals keep me and i really want to adopt dias mother. They are my babies. And when my husban gets deployed who will i have to keep me company at night. Not him. Not my mom. Not my dad. But my dog (and future dogs). Dia literally keeps me sane. (graham is in training so im away from him). It is a lot easier with her


----------



## Chicagocanine

The worst thing said about my dogs was that I should just have my senior dog put to sleep and get a young dog.  

This was said about my heart dog Ginger. The worst part is it was said by someone who knew both of us well enough that they should've realized how horrible it was.


----------



## dogdragoness

I ran into some nasty things wih my former boss, but it was about my cattle dog, Izze. When she saw her she made he comment of "just make sure she doesn't chase the horses" I can kind of understand since most of her horses were high dollar, but still :/. Izze has never chased a horse in her life.

Also she used to try to give me advice & tell me what to do with dogs in general it was kind of hard taking her seriously when she can't even train her golden retriever.


----------



## dazedtrucker

When shopping for a rental... I'd bring my well mannered dog into the offices right along my 4 year old boy, and be told "We don't allow vicious breeds". I really hate that, and find it hurtful that some ignorant person has decided my dog is vicious, or GSDs in general are vicious. Makes me feel vicious....


----------



## Josh's mom

We were told that Josh was not "neurotic enough" to be a working dog. He has great food, and tug drive, pretty good ball drive, he can track a scent up to 600 yards, he just doesn't really like being out in the rain. We had to give up on that dream for him. He's such a wonderful, loving, doofy boy I may pursue therapy dog for him a little later.


----------



## nomansland4404

Anyone who thinks a dog is better off at the Pound then being lazy at a house they are obviously very loved is an idiot.


----------



## GSDMUM

The most upset I got was last week when my trainer was tired and exasperated and my pup was not cooperating, she leaned over her, grabbed her collar and called her "You B&*ch!" I was so angry and hurt. She's just a puppy too!

At the frozen custard place I heard some people talking about her saying she's so tiny for a GSD. She is 50lb at 6 months. Is that so tiny? My other GSD's were 115 lbs each and larger than normal. I love them all!


----------



## jb_pwrstroke

My gf gets jealous of brik I've had her for almost 5 years the gf for almost 3 she's my baby its not my fault she likes me more and always wants to be by me. Now she's mad cuz I want to train the pup every weekend when I finally get it, I've offered for her to do it with me but she doesn't want to. I don't tell she can't do anything.


----------



## Miss Molly May

The government should ban Gds's along with PB's Nothing bothers me more then when someone talks stupid!


----------



## holland

GSDMUM said:


> The most upset I got was last week when my trainer was tired and exasperated and my pup was not cooperating, she leaned over her, grabbed her collar and called her "You B&*ch!" I was so angry and hurt. She's just a puppy too!
> 
> At the frozen custard place I heard some people talking about her saying she's so tiny for a GSD. She is 50lb at 6 months. Is that so tiny? My other GSD's were 115 lbs each and larger than normal. I love them all!


Thats not small-and females tend to be smaller anyway. Don't blame you for being upset with your trainer-you're right she is just a puppy


----------



## LukasGSD

Not really hurtful, but entirely annoying.

When somebody, a breeder in particular, who asks where I get my dog from and then questions why I didn't get one from in Texas or like it was some accident that I got the dog I did and not from them Cause, " It's okay, I didn't know them." The irony is I have seen them before. 

I put a lot of time and research into the dog I got, I wouldn't trade him for any other dog. I love him, everyone else loves him and personally, I wasn't impressed with her dogs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Family members who made sarcastic comments when daisy was on Chicken breat till we were sure the pancreatitis was over. I asked them did they want to pay for her hospital stay.


----------



## cta

there's a person that repeatedly calls my dog a "dumb you-know-what." i know it's just supposed to be like a term of endearment for this person, but honestly...it's not cute or endearing. and furthermore, thankfully chobahn doesn't belong to this person because chobahn would mentally own him. he would have no idea how to handle him. meh.


----------



## tsteves

Not really anything hurtful, just annoying things about her being skinny and people doubting that she is purebred. I get a lot of "My gosh do you feed that dog?" and "What is she mixed with". Makes me laugh and just stare at her mostly. She is a long lean, 9 month old GSD. She is well fed, cared for and loved so what others say doesn't matter. - My trainer calls her a super model LOL. 

I'll admit that it is slightly hurtful when my mom talks about me loving Kona so much because I haven't been able to have a "real baby". My mom is hurtful in general so I just let it roll off my back.


----------



## CeCe

About a year ago I had a trainer who told me "oh, she's going to get HD. Just wait and see-I can tell by the way she sits." I've been paranoid about it ever since even though other trainers and vets have told me that there is no evidence of HD in her. That same trainer also told me that she "isn't very bright" because she wasn't super focused during the lesson. It was my girls first ever training session. I never went back to that trainer.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

CeCe said:


> About a year ago I had a trainer who told me "oh, she's going to get HD. Just wait and see-I can tell by the way she sits." I've been paranoid about it ever since even though other trainers and vets have told me that there is no evidence of HD in her. That same trainer also told me that she "isn't very bright" because she wasn't super focused during the lesson. It was my girls first ever training session. I never went back to that trainer.


Wow, what a pessimistic drag that trainer was. Wonder how he keeps any clients with that attitude!!


----------



## BlackCat

When my son was in that bratty teen age stage he once stated, "You love Lobo more than you love me!" My response was, "Lobo comes when I call, sits on command, doesn't beg for the car keys, or ask for money." His answer was a sheepish ,"I'm sorry." So, I told him I did love him and always would.
He wasn't really trying to be mean, he was just looking for some reassurance he was still lovable, even with the teen grief he gave me. :crazy:


----------



## GSDMUM

My Brandy was as skinny as a stick when she was growing up. She was a big girl and grew so fast that she looked emaciated. She ate VERY well and alot but was extra active too. I had to tell everyone that I do feed her . She grew into an 115lb dog and was put on a diet in her elderly years!


----------



## GSDMUM

CeCe said:


> About a year ago I had a trainer who told me "oh, she's going to get HD. Just wait and see-I can tell by the way she sits." I've been paranoid about it ever since even though other trainers and vets have told me that there is no evidence of HD in her. That same trainer also told me that she "isn't very bright" because she wasn't super focused during the lesson. It was my girls first ever training session. I never went back to that trainer.


My Brandy got trainers frustrated because she wasn't listening but she was just being a stubborn pup. One trainer told us that she is so intelligent that she should be a police dog. That;s how far apart trainers can be on their opinions.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Zira was a difficult puppy... far more then even the typical GSD puppy. She had health issue after health issue, as well as a boat load of mental issues and fears. She literally took all my time, patience, and part of myself had to be given up as well. I had to get rid of my horse, and stop riding so I could pay her 2 vet visits a week, tests, different foods, supplements, and of course regular upkeep costs. Within the almost 10 months that we've had her, she has cost us over $5,000 in medical care and the cost of getting her out of that terrible situation. On top of all that.. she IS a high energy GSD puppy. She still needed lots of exercise, attention, and mental stimulation. We still had the landshark stage.. the counter surfer... the loud mouth... all of those fun puppy/adolescent antics.

I've been told to put her down, put her on drugs, drop her off at the pound, throw her in the store we pulled her from and leave (since "it's" their problem), and my favorite.... give her to a rescue that can handle her. 

I can't tell you how mad this makes me! And I totally understand your anger towards this! I literally have to walk away because if I don't... I will knock them out! 

I put so much work and effort into Zira to get her healthy and happy. I have put my heart, soul, and all my money into her. She is my dog, my best friend, and most importantly... she looks to ME to protect her. I am all she has. How could I turn against her and give up?! Not going to happen...

When it comes down to it... unless you have shared a bond with a dog and feel the undying love they give you.... the trust, loyalty, selflessness... no anger, hate, jealously, or contempt... they just love, pure love..... If you haven't experienced that, you will not understand. Plain and simple. And those are the people who say "it's just a dog"... Ignore them.. they are missing out, not you! Remember... your dogs will ALWAYS love you. They are worth it!


----------



## Chicagocanine

tsteves said:


> Not really anything hurtful, just annoying things about her being skinny and people doubting that she is purebred.


I used to get that all the time with my Golden even when she was a healthy weight. I think most people are used to fat dogs, so any dog who is even fit and trim is called "skinny". 
Most people didn't doubt she was purebred, they just said "Oh look at the Irish Setter!"  When I told them she was a Golden Retriever they were always surprised, sometimes skeptical. People just don't know Goldens can be red I guess.

A lot of times people will either ask me what type of dog Bianca is or ask what she is mixed with. Umm, nothing. She's a German Shepherd, people! I don't get it, can you even get more classically German Shepherd than a black/red saddleback? 
One lady asked if she was a Collie. :crazy:


----------



## Kaz

I was walking back home with my fiancee and my pup (manfred) from the enclosed dog play area, when we noticed an elderly lady in her 50's walking behind us. We were on the curb, which is a concrete path way with grassy stretches on either side. 

Out of consideration, we pulled to the grassy side to allow her to pass us. She stopped, looked at Manfred and looked me in the eye and asked quite naturally "Your dog has German Shepherd syndrome?"

She obviously meant to comment about hip dysplasia. 

But the way she approached it, totally put me on the defensive. I just gave her a cold stare and said "No".

She was like, "Let me explain."

Me : "Sorry we dont want any information. Please go on."

I was pissed solid. How would she like it, if she was walking with her grand child and we walked up to her, implied that since her grand child was young, he must have down syndrome and tried to talk about retardation in children.

How utterly rude!


----------



## iBaman

My brother tells me Sheldon is r*tarded and needs a helmet


----------



## GSDolch

Kaz said:


> I was walking back home with my fiancee and my pup (manfred) from the enclosed dog play area, when we noticed an elderly lady in her 50's walking behind us. We were on the curb, which is a concrete path way with grassy stretches on either side.
> 
> Out of consideration, we pulled to the grassy side to allow her to pass us. She stopped, looked at Manfred and looked me in the eye and asked quite naturally "*Your dog has German Shepherd syndrome?"
> 
> She obviously meant to comment about hip dysplasia. *
> 
> But the way she approached it, totally put me on the defensive. I just gave her a cold stare and said "No".
> 
> She was like, "Let me explain."
> 
> Me : "Sorry we dont want any information. Please go on."
> 
> I was pissed solid. How would she like it, if she was walking with her grand child and we walked up to her, implied that since her grand child was young, he must have down syndrome and tried to talk about retardation in children.
> 
> How utterly rude!



How do you know if you didn't let her explain?


----------



## Chicagocanine

I have also gotten comments on Bianca's hips, how because she sits "crooked" she must have bad hips, how all German Shepherds will get hip problems when they are older, etc etc... I usually just tell them she has had her hips checked (and her parents' hips, grandparents etc) and is OFA Good and then walk away. 
It's funny because I never got those sort of comments on my Golden... Not even when she was older and had spondylosis, degenerative joint disease and arthritis. 

Oh yeah I also got told online that Bianca's back is very sloped and she has weird overly long back legs(as apparently "her type" of Shepherd all do according to this person ). Yet people in person have made the opposite type of comments, such as one person complimented us that she has a nice "straight" back and doesn't have an extreme slope like many GSDs.



Kaz said:


> I was walking back home with my fiancee and my pup (manfred) from the enclosed dog play area, when we noticed an elderly lady in her 50's walking behind us.


Since when is 50s considered elderly?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

TrickyShepherd said:


> Zira was a difficult puppy... far more then even the typical GSD puppy. She had health issue after health issue, as well as a boat load of mental issues and fears. She literally took all my time, patience, and part of myself had to be given up as well. I had to get rid of my horse, and stop riding so I could pay her 2 vet visits a week, tests, different foods, supplements, and of course regular upkeep costs. Within the almost 10 months that we've had her, she has cost us over $5,000 in medical care and the cost of getting her out of that terrible situation. On top of all that.. she IS a high energy GSD puppy. She still needed lots of exercise, attention, and mental stimulation. We still had the landshark stage.. the counter surfer... the loud mouth... all of those fun puppy/adolescent antics.
> 
> I've been told to put her down, put her on drugs, drop her off at the pound, throw her in the store we pulled her from and leave (since "it's" their problem), and my favorite.... give her to a rescue that can handle her.
> 
> I can't tell you how mad this makes me! And I totally understand your anger towards this! I literally have to walk away because if I don't... I will knock them out!
> 
> I put so much work and effort into Zira to get her healthy and happy. I have put my heart, soul, and all my money into her. She is my dog, my best friend, and most importantly... she looks to ME to protect her. I am all she has. How could I turn against her and give up?! Not going to happen...
> 
> When it comes down to it... unless you have shared a bond with a dog and feel the undying love they give you.... the trust, loyalty, selflessness... no anger, hate, jealously, or contempt... they just love, pure love..... If you haven't experienced that, you will not understand. Plain and simple. And those are the people who say "it's just a dog"... Ignore them.. they are missing out, not you! Remember... your dogs will ALWAYS love you. They are worth it!


You should be proud of everything you and Zira have done in one short year. you are the person people who run rescues want b/c you make a committment and take it seriously. I read some of the posts about you and other members going to dog events or walking around in your community, your hard work w/ Zira is evident and paying off. Sometimes the rule of if you dont have anything nice to say shut up is really the best way to go when you dont know anything about dogs or committment.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> You should be proud of everything you and Zira have done in one short year. you are the person people who run rescues want b/c you make a committment and take it seriously. I read some of the posts about you and other members going to dog events or walking around in your community, your hard work w/ Zira is evident and paying off. Sometimes the rule of if you dont have anything nice to say shut up is really the best way to go when you dont know anything about dogs or committment.


Thank you so much!  

I was raised to understand a commitment is a promise, and you always keep your promises. By signing those papers, I promised Zira a good life, my protection, my love, my home, my resources to get her better, and also my time and patience.... I wasn't breaking that regardless of what everyone else said. THAT is what owning a dog SHOULD be! 

We definitely are very proud of how far she has come! It wasn't easy and brought many days of just breaking down in tears because everything seemed hopeless, but she has proven to everyone that she can overcome anything... and so can we. She has already played a huge part in our lives, even within just 10months. I can't even begin to explain how much she means to my SO and I. :wub: 

I feel very strongly about socialization, so we do take her everywhere (which, luckily for Zira and I, we have some awesome friends that also own GSDs who like to go with us!). We meet all sorts of people, talk to all the different trainers, and get to enjoy the canine world for a bit. It not only helps all of our dogs see more, but also helps others see that German Shepherds are not mean, man-eating, monsters. 

And I agree.... People who don't understand really should say nothing at all. I wish they would. I ignore them anyways.


----------



## Kaz

Chicagocanine said:


> Since when is 50s considered elderly?


Oh they are ancient! Hobbling around with their walkers, dentures slipping off, plastic curlers falling off their wigs! 

(Hahaha just kidding!)

PS : As I write this Manfred is busily tearing up a cardboard cereal bar box. Its endearing to see something so simple as a cardboard box can give him so much pleasure! And us so much pain... when we have to clean up the million half inch pieces that my furry shredder cuts them in to. Hahaha.


----------



## SiegersMom

I had someone insist my dog was a husky mix because they had huskys and they looked just lik Sieger. Does any one see even a slight husky look from the picture...I don't think so. It was not the statement so much as the fact that they argued with me when I said he was full blood and registered. She still insisted he had husky in him!


----------



## ladyfreckles

Welp. One of my more ignorant friends stopped by today to meet Viking.

"He seems very smart for a purebred."
"He's a genius. What do you mean 'for a purebred'?"
"Well, you know, with all the inbreeding that goes on, purebred dogs are usually retarded. If you want a smart dog, get a mutt."

I spent five minutes arguing with her about how that isn't true at all until I just gave up and said I had things to do and asked her to leave. Ugh.


----------



## Wagers

I have this guy that comes up to my shop who insist no matter what I do my little girl is gonna turn into attack dog. It gets me so upset last time he was here saying that I ran him out of the shop. some people are so ignorant about dogs they don't realize that most of the time it's the owners not the breed.


----------



## Stella's Mom

I have not heard any negative comments about my dog. My Shutzhund members all tell me that Stella has a great temperament and that she should do very well in the obedience portion.


----------



## PaddyD

What hurtful thing has someone said about my dog?
Not much really. A lot of people say she is small. At 25.5" and 70 pounds I tell them that she is at or over the top of the standard for females. They usually just say OH


----------



## GSDMUM

TrickyShepherd said:


> Zira was a difficult puppy... far more then even the typical GSD puppy. She had health issue after health issue, as well as a boat load of mental issues and fears. She literally took all my time, patience, and part of myself had to be given up as well. I had to get rid of my horse, and stop riding so I could pay her 2 vet visits a week, tests, different foods, supplements, and of course regular upkeep costs. Within the almost 10 months that we've had her, she has cost us over $5,000 in medical care and the cost of getting her out of that terrible situation. On top of all that.. she IS a high energy GSD puppy. She still needed lots of exercise, attention, and mental stimulation. We still had the landshark stage.. the counter surfer... the loud mouth... all of those fun puppy/adolescent antics.
> 
> I've been told to put her down, put her on drugs, drop her off at the pound, throw her in the store we pulled her from and leave (since "it's" their problem), and my favorite.... give her to a rescue that can handle her.
> 
> I can't tell you how mad this makes me! And I totally understand your anger towards this! I literally have to walk away because if I don't... I will knock them out!
> 
> I put so much work and effort into Zira to get her healthy and happy. I have put my heart, soul, and all my money into her. She is my dog, my best friend, and most importantly... she looks to ME to protect her. I am all she has. How could I turn against her and give up?! Not going to happen...
> 
> When it comes down to it... unless you have shared a bond with a dog and feel the undying love they give you.... the trust, loyalty, selflessness... no anger, hate, jealously, or contempt... they just love, pure love..... If you haven't experienced that, you will not understand. Plain and simple. And those are the people who say "it's just a dog"... Ignore them.. they are missing out, not you! Remember... your dogs will ALWAYS love you. They are worth it!


I admire you and applaud you for your steadfastness, dedication and love to your lucky pup! They ARE so worth it and as crazy as they may get, nipping, yapping, etc they are such a blessing. Those other people are insensitive and ignorant. I have had someone tell me, "get rid of your dogs so you don't have to keep rushing home to let them out". I told the man, "you are treading on dangerous territory in mentioning my dogs in such a manner!"

Some tell me to put my elderly dog to sleep because he has DM and think I'm crazy for putting money into medication and vitamins for him, plus getting him a "Waggin Wheels" cart so he can enjoy walks. We don't dispose of people just because they are in wheelchairs. If his quality of life was really bad and he was miserable, he will let me know. Right now he enjoys sitting in the sun, playing ( laying down) with our puppy,wrestling in the grass, eating well, enjoying his doggie treats, and we even play "lazyman's catch" where he sits and I sit on my recliner, throwing a tennis ball into his mouth, he drops it on my lap, I throw it to his mouth, etc. He loves it.


----------



## GSDMUM

Kaz said:


> Oh they are ancient! Hobbling around with their walkers, dentures slipping off, plastic curlers falling off their wigs!
> 
> (Hahaha just kidding!)
> 
> PS : As I write this Manfred is busily tearing up a cardboard cereal bar box. Its endearing to see something so simple as a cardboard box can give him so much pleasure! And us so much pain... when we have to clean up the million half inch pieces that my furry shredder cuts them in to. Hahaha.


You can employ him as a document shredder!


----------



## GSDMUM

SiegersMom said:


> I had someone insist my dog was a husky mix because they had huskys and they looked just lik Sieger. Does any one see even a slight husky look from the picture...I don't think so. It was not the statement so much as the fact that they argued with me when I said he was full blood and registered. She still insisted he had husky in him!


I don't see an ounce of Husky in him!


----------



## GSDMUM

iBaman said:


> My brother tells me Sheldon is r*tarded and needs a helmet


If I were you the next time your brother comes to visit, wrap up a helmet for HIM.


----------



## GSD246

Your dog is a working line GSD. You can't handle her as a new trainer and she will hurt you. Give her to me for training. 

That is the worst I've ever heard. I wanted advice to deal with the problem so I went else where.


----------



## CookieTN

I've mentioned it before, but once someone told me to have Cookie put down. I was angry and very hurt.
I don't get upset so easily anymore.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

GSDMUM said:


> I admire you and applaud you for your steadfastness, dedication and love to your lucky pup! They ARE so worth it and as crazy as they may get, nipping, yapping, etc they are such a blessing. Those other people are insensitive and ignorant. I have had someone tell me, "get rid of your dogs so you don't have to keep rushing home to let them out". I told the man, "you are treading on dangerous territory in mentioning my dogs in such a manner!"
> 
> Some tell me to put my elderly dog to sleep because he has DM and think I'm crazy for putting money into medication and vitamins for him, plus getting him a "Waggin Wheels" cart so he can enjoy walks. We don't dispose of people just because they are in wheelchairs. If his quality of life was really bad and he was miserable, he will let me know. Right now he enjoys sitting in the sun, playing ( laying down) with our puppy,wrestling in the grass, eating well, enjoying his doggie treats, and we even play "lazyman's catch" where he sits and I sit on my recliner, throwing a tennis ball into his mouth, he drops it on my lap, I throw it to his mouth, etc. He loves it.


Thank you! And I agree... when people mention my pets in a negative tone, they are asking for trouble.

I had the same thing with my old Golden. She got sick about 3 weeks before we put her to sleep. People told me... put her down, she's old... don't even try the medications. I refused to do so until SHE was ready! She was on medication and comfortable. She even began eating and drinking again.. and even started walking and going potty without too much effort. It wasn't until she started getting a bit slower again, we brought her to the vet and found out she had cancer. She was still fighting, and still had that spark in her eyes, so we stayed with her 24/7 to wait for her to tell us when she was ready. I knew she would.. and I knew I would see it immediately.... and I did. A few days later, I woke up and I saw the light leave her eyes.. she had enough, she was ready. I took her to the vets once I saw that. Though, because I didn't listen to others, my dog had a chance and she enjoyed a few more weeks of life doing what she loved and getting spoiled. She passed away peacefully in my lap. To me, I think she appreciated everything I did and not giving up on her too soon. Other people just think because "it's broken" just through it out.... People don't treat other humans like that... why should we treat our pets like that? If your dog is still happy and enjoying life... then do what you need to... the best gift you can give to your pet is understanding them in their weaker days. Know when to push forward and when to let them go. Only you can know that as you know your dog best. Don't listen to all those people.. they don't understand, they are ignorant to that.


----------



## iBaman

GSDMUM said:


> If I were you the next time your brother comes to visit, wrap up a helmet for HIM.


Bahaha, I so should! I'll get one of the Unicorn ones they have at wal mart right now xD


----------



## KaiLouie

My Dad's secretary said that she "has seen a lot of German Shepherds, but Louie is the meanest looking and scariest one she has ever seen". I've actually heard tha from a few people. It must be the pattern of her black markings on her face, but I think that is what makes her so beautiful!

https://s-hphotos-sjc1.fbcdn.net/hp...0133033273383_671573382_7884427_5965966_o.jpg


----------



## MsMailbawx

When I had my lab Elvis some obnoxious lady said to me "oh he has a smudge of white underneath his two front paws, he can't show, can he?" yes lady, he can, it just can't be all over his body. I don't even know how she noticed them, they were such small spots. And even if he couldnt show, elivs was beautiful. With a big blocky head and a lovable personality, so who cares? Jerk!


----------



## Saschasmydog.

Not so much hurtful as annoying, because of the frequency...at about 3 mos. Person-"Her one floppy ear is so cute, wouldn't you love it if it just stayed that way forever?" me-"Yeah its cute, but one of the things i love about gsd's is their ears stand up, it should be up at about 4 mos." Person-"Well i hope it never stands up, she is so cute like that." Me-"sigh".

or...once again annoying because of how often. "She walks funny, her back end is so low and her hind legs look weird. She may have hip problems." Me-"Well, I have her four generation pedigree and all the lines leading up to her have rated with "excellent/good" hips and elbows with OFA, so i think she will be ok." Person-"Well I think she just looks odd, how she walks, you may want to get her checked out." Me- in my head..."Whos dog is this? oh yeah, mine. How many gsd's or any breed of dog have you owned? none, thats right." out loud- "uh, ok."

but my favorite came from my gf's sisters friend, who i must add has never owned a gsd. Her- "She is so cute what is she mixed with?" Me- "She is purebreed German Shepherd." Her- "Are you sure? Her nose looks too long to be a purebreed. I think the person you got her from may have ripped you off." Me- "Well, considering the breeder I got her from has been breeding and showing since the 80's and she is registered with the AKC, I doubt it." Her-"Oh she just looks like a mix." Me-yelling at her in my head "HAVE YOU EVER SEEN A GERMAN SHEPHERD??"


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

A nasty comment I received recently, "I don't know why you guys have all those dogs for, they are too much work and I don't know how you can pick up that disgusting dog poop when you take them out on a walk. Just the thought of picking up poop with only a plastic bag separating my hand from the poop makes my stomach turn. You should get rid of those dogs and just get an alarm system. It's much cheaper and less trouble."

Another one-"You shouldn't love your dogs as much as you do, you practically idolize them and that is a sin-they aren't people they are just animals."

"Your German Shepherd is too big, people shouldn't have such big dogs in the house. Why don't you get rid of him and just keep the lab?"

Yeah, I have heard some pretty nasty stuff over the last couple weeks. You should have seen that persons face when I responded by saying how I would always have dogs, and already have picked the next puppy's name out.


----------



## GregK

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Just the thought of picking up poop with only a plastic bag separating my hand from the poop makes my stomach turn.


 
well maybe it makes this person's stomach turn but it makes my fingers warm.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

GregK said:


> well maybe it makes this person's stomach turn but it makes my fingers warm.


hahaha, that is exactly what they specified-that you can feel the hot crap right through the bag-I will tell them next time they comment about it that I consider it a hand warmer. They will probably throw up!


----------



## GregK

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I will tell them next time they comment about it that I consider it a hand warmer. They will probably throw up!


 
LOL! Have a bucket ready!!


----------



## TaZoR

I rescued my last german shepherd, a little lanky but large... he had a flea bite allergy and i was giving him a medicated bath at work..i work at a vet hosp with grooming there....and the groomer walked by and said...is he really even a pure bred? I was livid. He had turned into the best guardian, and friend ever. He loved my kids, my other pets, was smart and when he had all his hair was gorgeous. Those words still ring in my ears because she questioned this...she only said that because she was dating a guy who had a nice red/blk shep with a great coat and wanted to put me down.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

TaZoR said:


> I rescued my last german shepherd, a little lanky but large... he had a flea bite allergy and i was giving him a medicated bath at work..i work at a vet hosp with grooming there....and the groomer walked by and said...is he really even a pure bred? I was livid. He had turned into the best guardian, and friend ever. He loved my kids, my other pets, was smart and when he had all his hair was gorgeous. Those words still ring in my ears because she questioned this...she only said that because she was dating a guy who had a nice red/blk shep with a great coat and wanted to put me down.


That was real jerky of her! My dog also has skin allergies but they are on his underbelly and under his arm pits (if that is what you call that area in dogs) so I haven't received any rude comments about them.


----------



## TaZoR

yeah, there was never a question he was purebred so..she was just calling him inferior...not that mixes arent great too...she was jus bein a biatch!!


----------



## msvette2u

LOL that reminds me of my neighbor who was just a real piece of work. She had a mental issue and could not work but "rescued" animals. She'd get cats and let them roam all over the neighborhood, beating up my cats and making them sick. 
She had this huge overweight _thing_ she called a...KING DOBERMAN? Or Gladiator Doberman. I think that's the term she used. Except he looked like a GSD mix with fringy fur, not smooth like a Dobie. He had a curled up tail, looked maybe even husky X GSD.
Anyway one day I was out w/our Yaeger, and his hackles went up at the sight of her dog, and she actually asked me, "Is that a RHODESIAN RIDGEBACK MIX??"

Um. Yeah totally.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Louie is beautiful . She reminds me of Lucky. My family thinks Lucky is intimdating I think its what you said the dark. I personally love him cause he a big Boo. Im sure Louie is a sweetie girl.


----------



## msvette2u

KaiLouie said:


> My Dad's secretary said that she "has seen a lot of German Shepherds, but Louie is the meanest looking and scariest one she has ever seen". I've actually heard tha from a few people. It must be the pattern of her black markings on her face, but I think that is what makes her so beautiful!
> 
> https://s-hphotos-sjc1.fbcdn.net/hp...0133033273383_671573382_7884427_5965966_o.jpg


She is beautiful :wub:


----------



## GSDMUM

KaiLouie said:


> My Dad's secretary said that she "has seen a lot of German Shepherds, but Louie is the meanest looking and scariest one she has ever seen". I've actually heard tha from a few people. It must be the pattern of her black markings on her face, but I think that is what makes her so beautiful!
> 
> https://s-hphotos-sjc1.fbcdn.net/hp...0133033273383_671573382_7884427_5965966_o.jpg


They are CRAZY! That is one beautiful, gorgeous, loveable bear of a dog! I would not be afraid of her. People can be so ignorant. He is NOT scary at all!


----------



## GSDMUM

I posted this in the puppy section but it also belongs here as it hurt me so much today about some ignorant workers we had here today and the fiasco that ensued over my 6 month old puppy, a BABY! Her it is:
I hired a handyman who has two assistants. I told the handyman on the phone that I had two GSD's and is he and his workers comfortable with dogs as they have to use the yard occassionally. He said, "yeah". They were working on our shed and the first time I let my gentle elderly dog and 6mth old puppy outside everything was fine. I sat there and watched the dogs and though a little afraid, the pup did well.

In comes our dog trainer. It was a great opportunity to have her show our pup how to behave around strange people so we both walked in the yard again. My sweet gal ran up to one of the workers to greet him, since she already met him and he starts screaming at my pup, taking his cap and swatting it around like a person swatting killer bees. The pup thought he was playing with her and she was happy. He kept swatting at her and then "barking at her and lunging at her!!!" Both the trainer and I yelled at him to stop it right away, he kept on doing it saying "That dog attacked me! I was bitten by a dog before and she wanted to attack me!" He was making the situation Waaaaay worse for an already people fearful dog who up to this point was progressing well in overcoming it.

The trainer yelled at him, while I caught my pup and we put a leash on her. The trainer said, "Sir, I am a dog trainer and saw that the dog didn't come near your body and definitely did not attack you!" He yelled,"You a lousy trainer , go and train her the right way... Dat dog ain't right in the head". Which got me VERy angry. The trainer said, "YOU, You're the one not right in the head! and some other choice words. The boss told him to shut up and end his tirade of complaints and the other worker told the trainer that she'd never win arguing with the other guy as he never gives in. If I would have known, and now I do , I will always keep her on a leash in the yard in case of crazy rabid people.

Another thing that upset me was that the other quieter helper, BEFORE, this event, was petting my gentle elderly dog and saying things to him like,"You're the good one, the other little dog is not nice like you, she's bad and you're good." All she did was barl alot at a dog on the other side of the fence, ran all over the yard and playing rough with my other dog. I overheard him and let that one go.

I told the handyman never to bring them again. He was petting my pup and my pup was just fine with him because he approached the pup as a normal person should.

I just will never really trust any stranger and will have my dog on a leash to protect my dog from ignorant people. If she was agressive or fear aggressive as an older dog, I would never have her out there even for a short potty break. I have been working with a trainer to socialize her with both people and dogs. She's a great pup, sweet, rowdy as pups are, playful, and joyful. I love her so much. The trainer said that the way the guy was lunging at my pup, started to hit her with his cap, was bordering on animal abuse.


----------



## GSDMUM

Germanshepherdlova said:


> A nasty comment I received recently, "I don't know why you guys have all those dogs for, they are too much work and I don't know how you can pick up that disgusting dog poop when you take them out on a walk. Just the thought of picking up poop with only a plastic bag separating my hand from the poop makes my stomach turn. You should get rid of those dogs and just get an alarm system. It's much cheaper and less trouble."
> 
> Another one-"You shouldn't love your dogs as much as you do, you practically idolize them and that is a sin-they aren't people they are just animals."
> 
> "Your German Shepherd is too big, people shouldn't have such big dogs in the house. Why don't you get rid of him and just keep the lab?"
> 
> Yeah, I have heard some pretty nasty stuff over the last couple weeks. You should have seen that persons face when I responded by saying how I would always have dogs, and already have picked the next puppy's name out.


Tell them all that they had just proven, by their words exactly WHY you prefer dogs over some people!!!


----------



## GSDMUM

Germanshepherdlova said:


> A nasty comment I received recently, "I don't know why you guys have all those dogs for, they are too much work and I don't know how you can pick up that disgusting dog poop when you take them out on a walk. Just the thought of picking up poop with only a plastic bag separating my hand from the poop makes my stomach turn.
> 
> Tell him to remember what he said in about 40 years when he is in a nursing home playing with his own poop or wishing someone would help him clean him off after a bowel movement.


----------



## GSDMUM

GSDMUM said:


> I posted this in the puppy section but it also belongs here as it hurt me so much today about some ignorant workers we had here today and the fiasco that ensued over my 6 month old puppy, a BABY! Her it is:
> I hired a handyman who has two assistants. I told the handyman on the phone that I had two GSD's and is he and his workers comfortable with dogs as they have to use the yard occassionally. He said, "yeah". They were working on our shed and the first time I let my gentle elderly dog and 6mth old puppy outside everything was fine. I sat there and watched the dogs and though a little afraid, the pup did well.
> 
> In comes our dog trainer. It was a great opportunity to have her show our pup how to behave around strange people so we both walked in the yard again. My sweet gal ran up to one of the workers to greet him, since she already met him and he starts screaming at my pup, taking his cap and swatting it around like a person swatting killer bees. The pup thought he was playing with her and she was happy. He kept swatting at her and then "barking at her and lunging at her!!!" Both the trainer and I yelled at him to stop it right away, he kept on doing it saying "That dog attacked me! I was bitten by a dog before and she wanted to attack me!" He was making the situation Waaaaay worse for an already people fearful dog who up to this point was progressing well in overcoming it.
> 
> The trainer yelled at him, while I caught my pup and we put a leash on her. The trainer said, "Sir, I am a dog trainer and saw that the dog didn't come near your body and definitely did not attack you!" He yelled,"You a lousy trainer , go and train her the right way... Dat dog ain't right in the head". Which got me VERy angry. The trainer said, "YOU, You're the one not right in the head! and some other choice words. The boss told him to shut up and end his tirade of complaints and the other worker told the trainer that she'd never win arguing with the other guy as he never gives in. If I would have known, and now I do , I will always keep her on a leash in the yard in case of crazy rabid people.
> 
> Another thing that upset me was that the other quieter helper, BEFORE, this event, was petting my gentle elderly dog and saying things to him like,"You're the good one, the other little dog is not nice like you, she's bad and you're good." All she did was barl alot at a dog on the other side of the fence, ran all over the yard and playing rough with my other dog. I overheard him and let that one go.
> 
> I told the handyman never to bring them again. He was petting my pup and my pup was just fine with him because he approached the pup as a normal person should.
> 
> I just will never really trust any stranger and will have my dog on a leash to protect my dog from ignorant people. If she was agressive or fear aggressive as an older dog, I would never have her out there even for a short potty break. I have been working with a trainer to socialize her with both people and dogs. She's a great pup, sweet, rowdy as pups are, playful, and joyful. I love her so much. The trainer said that the way the guy was lunging at my pup, started to hit her with his cap, was bordering on animal abuse.


Please ignore this post. I could not delete and it was already addressed in another thread. I realized some mistakes I made and really don;t want to "visit" feedback on this original post as to my mistakes in this situation. Thanks all!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

GSDMUM said:


> Tell them all that they had just proven, by their words exactly WHY you prefer dogs over some people!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## RileyMay

Somebody said that they wouldn't care if my dogs' died right infront of my face at all because I shouldn't have an emotional attachment to an animal, and that made me really upset. We worked it out though. We're good, now.


----------



## Falkosmom

GSDMUM said:


> Tell him to remember what he said in about 40 years when he is in a nursing home playing with his own poop or wishing someone would help him clean him off after a bowel movement.


You're a funny person!


----------



## SophieGSD

Worst thing I've ever been told:

"Your G-Shep's going to hurt someone some day. She's not trained very well. She's also not very pretty. Aren't they supposed to be more tan than black, and have those weird sloped hips?"

Coming from a Pit Bull mix owner who couldn't even stand up straight because her dog was pulling her over. (This dog had already attacked Sophie once while we were out walking for her to go potty. The woman was like "We rescued her and they said she was top of her class in obedience," as the dog continued barking and lunging, and trying to bite Sophie, who hid behind me with her tail tucked." My retort:

"Actually, she's a lot better trained than Ava, who has already attacked Sophie once because you were too ignorant to watch your dog. As for her being ugly, I'd take another look at your dog and make sure someone didn't hit her in the face with a shovel at some point." I snorted and walked off, leaving her there to contemplate her own existence. Now, don't get me wrong, I like Pit Bulls too, but it REALLY chaps me when a crappy owner starts talking trash about a dog that is OBVIOUSLY more well-behaved than theirs.

OH! One other instance.. I always walked Sophie around our apartment complex during the day to get some of her puppy energy out, and if the little "bark park" was free, I'd go play with her in there. Well, there was an older guy walking with an older black Lab, and his.. I'm guessing granddaughter? She was maybe only 5 or 6 years old.. He looked up when his Lab started barking at Sophie, and I heard him say "Come on honey. Those kinda dogs are mean, and it might bite us or hurt [whatever his dog's name was]. We'll come back later when they're gone," and hurry her back into his apartment.. I'm standing there like ".....Really? Sophie is one of the sweetest dogs I've ever met, and you're trying to generalize her into the breed? Ugh.. Goes to show how much you know."

But, I DO have a funny story! My husband and I were walking Sophie in downtown Charleston, and we were walking along the bayside going to the dog park. Well, there's a gravel path with little benches to the side for people to watch the water. As we were walking, we came up on a younger-ish black couple sitting there. (I say younger-ish because they were maybe mid- to late-twenties.) As we got closer, the guy jumped up, and walked around the bench as we walked by, staring at Sophie with HUGE eyes and saying "I.. I don't like no German Shepherds.. Nuhhhh UH.." His girlfriend laughed and was like "Why not? She's cute!" and actually pet Sophie. The guy just stared at her. XD I laughed and thought "Yeah, I'm sure you've got a REASON to not like them."

(And no, I'm NOT racist, but that area is BAD about African American crime rates being sky high. If anything, my thoughts were typical of the area. I've had several black friends, so I'm definitely NOT racist, hahaha.)


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

My GSD had aggression issues when he was younger, I had someone tell me that he would maul one us to death one day. At least now at 6 years old and more matured and well behaved I have not received any hurtful comments about him recently.


----------



## holland

when I was training Anja in schutzhund the TD yelled out that she was the dog in the club that sucked the most-love how I handled it though-maybe she wasn't a great schutzhund dog but she is awesome in so many other ways


----------



## blackshep

I think what hurt my feelings the most was when I had concerns about my dog's right hip and took her in for a prelim x-ray (I was right, it's borderline), I was told it was probably because I'd fed her kibble for the first few months I'd had her.

Well at least 2 other pups have hip problems in the litter that I know of, so I guess it's not something I did.

It was just an add insult to injury type of thing and didn't really make me feel better about something I already felt so devastated about.


----------



## Discoetheque

I attended an AKC show one time almost four years ago (my first one, just for fun, really) with Discoe. She was barely over a year old. The judge told me that if I was serious about competing, to "save up my money and buy a better dog".


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

SophieGSD said:


> As we were walking, we came up on a younger-ish black couple sitting there. (I say younger-ish because they were maybe mid- to late-twenties.) As we got closer, the guy jumped up, and walked around the bench as we walked by, staring at Sophie with HUGE eyes and saying "I.. I don't like no German Shepherds.. Nuhhhh UH.." His girlfriend laughed and was like "Why not? She's cute!" and actually pet Sophie. The guy just stared at her. XD I laughed and thought "Yeah, I'm sure you've got a REASON to not like them."
> 
> (And no, I'm NOT racist, but that area is BAD about African American crime rates being sky high. If anything, my thoughts were typical of the area. I've had several black friends, so I'm definitely NOT racist, hahaha.)


Yes, well, my family is bi-racial, and, believe me, that was a racist post, and no, "I've had several black friends..." doesn't cut it.


----------



## mego

"german shepherds can't have long hair, your breeder ripped you off and you don't know the breed. She looks kind of stupid with that hair behind her ears, come here ugly dog (tries to pet her)"

Who calls someone else's dog ugly? 
and look who doesn't know the breed lol...

I think she's a pretty good looking 'ugly mixed breed' :wild:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Discoetheque said:


> I attended an AKC show one time almost four years ago (my first one, just for fun, really) with Discoe. She was barely over a year old. The judge told me that if I was serious about competing, to "save up my money and buy a better dog".


wow-that was not nice at all.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

mego said:


> "german shepherds can't have long hair, your breeder ripped you off and you don't know the breed. She looks kind of stupid with that hair behind her ears, come here ugly dog (tries to pet her)"
> 
> Who calls someone else's dog ugly?
> and look who doesn't know the breed lol...
> 
> I think she's a pretty good looking 'ugly mixed breed' :wild:


Whoever said that was an idiot-your GSD is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## trcy

I have a pretty thick skin so little comments don't bother me. However, when a specialist vet tells you I have a very sick and weak dog who should not be having these problems at such a young age and his outlook is not good. On top of that the underlying condition has caused him to have severe Mega E and even if they could determine the exact cause (they felt it was the underlying disease) there is no treatment and now I have to decide whether to make him suffer ore just to most likely pass on his own in a few days to weeks or decide to PTS.....well, that was a whole new level of hurt I had never felt before.


----------



## Mocha

"Does he always bite people like that?"


.....when he was in puppy land shark stage....

It was said as if he was a full grown adult with aggression problems.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland

trcy said:


> I have a pretty thick skin so little comments don't bother me. However, when a specialist vet tells you I have a very sick and weak dog who should not be having these problems at such a young age and his outlook is not good. On top of that the underlying condition has caused him to have severe Mega E and even if they could determine the exact cause (they felt it was the underlying disease) there is no treatment and now I have to decide whether to make him suffer ore just to most likely pass on his own in a few days to weeks or decide to PTS.....well, that was a whole new level of hurt I had never felt before.


...that is very hurtful. So sorry


----------



## Lilie

Lilie said:


> When hubby said, "Hondo loves me more..." it was hurtful, because it's true...


I was going through this thread and read my old (2011) post. Hondo is 4 now, and he loves each of us differently. But he RESPECTS me most. I say something once and Hondo complies. Hubby nags and begs. 

And when Hondo is in trouble, I'm the one wearing Hondo pants. Not hubby. 

So HA! Hubby!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

trcy said:


> I have a pretty thick skin so little comments don't bother me. However, when a specialist vet tells you I have a very sick and weak dog who should not be having these problems at such a young age and his outlook is not good. On top of that the underlying condition has caused him to have severe Mega E and even if they could determine the exact cause (they felt it was the underlying disease) there is no treatment and now I have to decide whether to make him suffer ore just to most likely pass on his own in a few days to weeks or decide to PTS.....well, that was a whole new level of hurt I had never felt before.


:hug: Very sorry


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Lilie said:


> I was going through this thread and read my old (2011) post. Hondo is 4 now, and he loves each of us differently. But he RESPECTS me most. I say something once and Hondo complies. Hubby nags and begs.
> 
> And when Hondo is in trouble, I'm the one wearing Hondo pants. Not hubby.
> 
> So HA! Hubby!


Awesome! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Wetdog

Freestep----"More than once, I had people actually stop their cars to tell me I was being "cruel" to make my dog run like that."--------

I think I'd have just handed them the leash and said, "Here, you show me how it is done."

Then, after about a mile I'd ask, "Do you want me to take the leash back again?"

LMAO, I've found that most often, the people who are freest with the advice are the ones least qualified to give it.


----------



## wolfy dog

I don't care what people think of me or the dogs. The most painful thing I have ever heard is when three vets, independently from each other, told me that WD's auto immune issues were incurable.


----------



## Harmonica

mego said:


> "german shepherds can't have long hair, your breeder ripped you off and you don't know the breed. She looks kind of stupid with that hair behind her ears, come here ugly dog (tries to pet her)"
> 
> Who calls someone else's dog ugly?
> and look who doesn't know the breed lol...
> 
> I think she's a pretty good looking 'ugly mixed breed' :wild:


How can anyone think that dog is ugly? She's absolutely beautiful! I love the ear fluff on longhairs.
They're probably ugly and jealous of your dog's good looks


----------



## Freestep

Wetdog said:


> LMAO, I've found that most often, the people who are freest with the advice are the ones least qualified to give it.


 So true. Very often the knowitalls are people who have heard a little bit of information and want to make others think they are smart. However.... "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt". 

I don't know who said that, but I always try to keep it in mind. 

In re-reading this thread (which I didn't remember replying to until I read my own post), I realize that other people's opinions about my dog are of so little consequence to me that I can't imagine being "hurt" by it. If someone were to call my dog ugly, or stupid, or whatever, why should that hurt me? It doesn't hurt my dog. She doesn't know or care what they're saying, so why should I take offense? Besides, they're wrong. 

If I were a breeder, I would take other peoples' opinions more to heart. Specific critiques by knowledgeable breed experts are important to any breeding program, otherwise you get kennel blindness. I still don't think I would be "hurt" if someone told me my dog wasn't breedworthy, but if it came from someone whose opinion I respect, I would certainly take it into consideration.

I see ugly dogs every day. I try to make them look pretty. Sometimes it's hard, but it's never the dog's fault. It's just what God gave them; who am I to make a value judgment on the dog because of the way they were born? I'll probably be making more of a judgment on the breeder.


----------



## Loneforce

Being told by a vet that the exploratory surgery would be $5000, and He would have a 20% chance of survival. Or on my Female, that the mass is so large; you might be able to keep her going for another few weeks....


----------



## gsdsar

Loneforce said:


> Being told by a vet that the exploratory surgery would be $5000, and He would have a 20% chance of survival. Or on my Female, that the mass is so large; you might be able to keep her going for another few weeks....


When my boy Ike presented with a bleeding spleen, we prepared him for surgery. Getting blood products, placing catheter, all the normal stuff. The Vet who was to do the surgery came up to me and started going through all the reasons NOT to do the surgery. This is A vet I know very well, have worked with for years, and I got the impression that she did not want to stay late for the sx and wanted me to Euth on the spot. 

I will never forget that moment. I have never forgiven her for suggesting that I should I Euth my heart dog without trying. I love this woman. She has the biggest heart, but in that moment I was offended. And I now have other Dr at my practice work on my dogs. 

Aside from that, nothing people have said to me offend me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep

gsdsar said:


> When my boy Ike presented with a bleeding spleen, we prepared him for surgery. Getting blood products, placing catheter, all the normal stuff. The Vet who was to do the surgery came up to me and started going through all the reasons NOT to do the surgery. This is A vet I know very well, have worked with for years, and I got the impression that she did not want to stay late for the sx and wanted me to Euth on the spot.


 So did he make it?


----------



## gsdsar

Freestep said:


> So did he make it?


Yes, he made it through surgery. And I got 6 perfect weeks with him afterwards. Best scenario, no. But worth a shot. Yes. And dang that Vet for trying to tell me otherwise. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin

I should have a thicker skin about this, but it just grinds my gears when someone says Finn isn't a real German Shepherd. I know that I feel that my dog is a reflection of me; when he's good, it shows I have dedicated a lot of time and energy into making him a good dog. When his training falters, it's my fault for not training him better...

People go out of their way to try and prove he isn't "real". I stopped going to a vet because they wouldn't take "GSD Mix" off their paperwork. The vet said he had never seen a White GSD that wasn't mixed with a Husky, so they couldn't possibly exist outside of an oops litter.

It's petty, I know.


----------



## Chicagocanine

"Get that pit bull away from me" and "that dog is evil" etc about my Rat Terrier mix. This woman in my neighborhood who always talked to a friend of mine kept saying "that looks like a pit bull" and "he looks mean" and stuff and saying to not let him near her. This was Pooch my 25-ish pound Rat Terrier mix. 
The funny thing is the woman who said that LOVED one of my friends' dogs, who I am pretty sure WAS actually part pit bull.

Pooch also got comments that he was mean or was growling sometimes because he had an underbite, and his lip would get caught underneath his canine tooth sometimes due to that so his teeth would sometimes show because his lip was snagged under them. I had to explain to people he's not snarling, it's just the way he looks! However, that was not the case with that woman, she just thought he was mean because he looked like a "pit bull".

Here's a pic where his lip is doing that:










Sometimes, his lip would get stuck under his teeth on BOTH sides, and it looked really goofy.


----------



## AkariKuragi

Chicagocanine said:


> "Get that pit bull away from me" and "that dog is evil" etc about my Rat Terrier mix. This woman in my neighborhood who always talked to a friend of mine kept saying "that looks like a pit bull" and "he looks mean" and stuff and saying to not let him near her. This was Pooch my 25-ish pound Rat Terrier mix.
> The funny thing is the woman who said that LOVED one of my friends' dogs, who I am pretty sure WAS actually part pit bull.
> 
> Pooch also got comments that he was mean or was growling sometimes because he had an underbite, and his lip would get caught underneath his canine tooth sometimes due to that so his teeth would sometimes show because his lip was snagged under them. I had to explain to people he's not snarling, it's just the way he looks! However, that was not the case with that woman, she just thought he was mean because he looked like a "pit bull".
> 
> Here's a pic where his lip is doing that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, his lip would get stuck under his teeth on BOTH sides, and it looked really goofy.


That is the cutest face I've ever seen!


----------



## NancyJ

When we got our first GSD, Linus, in 1986 my family said "that dog is going to turn on you" because all Shepherds do..........and gave us the dire warnings.

Well my parents watched our toddler fall right on top of him and learn to walk pulling up to him. They watched him grow old with us (15) and grew to love that dog who never ever even once entertained the thought of "turning on us" and scared away intruders a couple of times.


----------



## Hunter's Dad

You should have your dogs, They love you! dont let others steal your joy.


----------



## Hunter's Dad

jocoyn said:


> When we got our first GSD, Linus, in 1986 my family said "that dog is going to turn on you" because all Shepherds do..........and gave us the dire warnings.
> 
> Well my parents watched our toddler fall right on top of him and learn to walk pulling up to him. They watched him grow old with us (15) and grew to love that dog who never ever even once entertained the thought of "turning on us" and scared away intruders a couple of times.


My Shepherd only turns on me in the morning. If I dont get out of bed when he wants me to, he will pull the pillow out from under my head


----------



## coulter

I just hate when people think they know more than I do about my dog. Or her breed for that matter


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

jocoyn said:


> When we got our first GSD, Linus, in 1986 my family said "that dog is going to turn on you" because all Shepherds do..........and gave us the dire warnings.
> 
> Well my parents watched our toddler fall right on top of him and learn to walk pulling up to him. They watched him grow old with us (15) and grew to love that dog who never ever even once entertained the thought of "turning on us" and scared away intruders a couple of times.


I have heard the same thing….that GSD's were not good to have around my children because they would turn on the family. Well mine is 6 years old now and he is very loyal and protective of the kids. Just the opposite of what people predicted.


----------



## KathrynApril

Chicagocanine said:


> "Get that pit bull away from me" and "that dog is evil" etc about my Rat Terrier mix. This woman in my neighborhood who always talked to a friend of mine kept saying "that looks like a pit bull" and "he looks mean" and stuff and saying to not let him near her. This was Pooch my 25-ish pound Rat Terrier mix.
> The funny thing is the woman who said that LOVED one of my friends' dogs, who I am pretty sure WAS actually part pit bull.
> 
> Pooch also got comments that he was mean or was growling sometimes because he had an underbite, and his lip would get caught underneath his canine tooth sometimes due to that so his teeth would sometimes show because his lip was snagged under them. I had to explain to people he's not snarling, it's just the way he looks! However, that was not the case with that woman, she just thought he was mean because he looked like a "pit bull".
> 
> Here's a pic where his lip is doing that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, his lip would get stuck under his teeth on BOTH sides, and it looked really goofy.










AkariKuragi said:


> That is the cutest face I've ever seen!


I sooo agree. He is adorable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy

Shaolin said:


> I should have a thicker skin about this, but it just grinds my gears when someone says Finn isn't a real German Shepherd. I know that I feel that my dog is a reflection of me; when he's good, it shows I have dedicated a lot of time and energy into making him a good dog. When his training falters, it's my fault for not training him better...
> 
> People go out of their way to try and prove he isn't "real". I stopped going to a vet because they wouldn't take "GSD Mix" off their paperwork. The vet said he had never seen a White GSD that wasn't mixed with a Husky, so they couldn't possibly exist outside of an oops litter.
> 
> It's petty, I know.


My old vet had rottweiler mix on my oldest dogs paper work. He was only about 8 weeks old when they wrote that. I told him he did not have any rott in him. The mother is a shepherd chow mix and the father is a poodle mix. They would not take that off his paperwork and they muzzled him on every visit. Needless to say I changed vets. I didn't hurt or offend me. I just thought that vet was an idiot. 

Here's my 30 pound rott mix


----------



## Shaolin

trcy said:


> My old vet had rottweiler mix on my oldest dogs paper work. He was only about 8 weeks old when they wrote that. I told him he did not have any rott in him. The mother is a shepherd chow mix and the father is a poodle mix. They would not take that off his paperwork and they muzzled him on every visit. Needless to say I changed vets. I didn't hurt or offend me. I just thought that vet was an idiot.
> 
> Here's my 30 pound rott mix


 I can so see the Rottie in him!!! 

As I said, I know it shouldn't hurt me, but it does. When the vet kept saying there was no way he was a real GSD, we got into a bit of a tiff about it; I wanted to purchase these "Working Dog" vitamins, but he kept saying I didn't need them since I didn't have a real GSD or a real working dog, nor did I need Hip/Elbow prelims because "Only a real German Shepherd needs to worry about hip/elbow problems". 

It would be like saying the child I gave birth to couldn't be my natural child because they looked nothing like me.


----------

